# ~~Drivel Land~~



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

got rid of mine


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Can I come in and kick it Old Skool?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> got rid of mine



 Talk about TIMING!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

haha 2 drivels in one day....i'm gonna be exhausted


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Can I come in and kick it Old Skool?



You gonna wear the cheerleader outfit again???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha 2 drivels in one day....i'm gonna be exhausted



'Naww, ain't nuttin but a thang, darlin'!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna wear the cheerleader outfit again???



My outfit or one of the ones I date?

Either way,anything for you


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna wear the cheerleader outfit again???



My eyes my eyes



Keebs said:


> 'Naww, ain't nuttin but a thang, darlin'!



12 hrs is the record for the fastest from open to close,we have done 3 of them in 48hrs before ( 1000 posts each),these have been slow lately...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahhh...that new drivel smell.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My eyes my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hrs is the record for the fastest from open to close,we have done 3 of them in 48hrs before ( 1000 posts each),these have been slow lately...



Yall think the boots do anything for my posture?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ahhh...that new drivel smell.



Thats my Abercrombie and Fitch cologne you smellin


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thats my Abercrombie and Fitch cologne you smellin



Glad you stepped up to the plate...I was about to blame the dog.

Nice legs btw.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Glad you stepped up to the plate...I was about to blame the dog.
> 
> Nice legs btw.



Thanks,I was wondering about my calves,theink they are tone enough?

I just had knee surgery and want to look good for my upcoming events.

BTW,Where were we kickin it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

All is well...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> My outfit or one of the ones I date?
> 
> Either way,anything for you


your's of course! 



jmfauver said:


> My eyes my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hrs is the record for the fastest from open to close,we have done 3 of them in 48hrs before ( 1000 posts each),these have been slow lately...






Sweetwater said:


> Ahhh...that new drivel smell.


awesome, ain't it? 



wickedjester said:


> Yall think the boots do anything for my posture?


boots+daisy dukes= hawt!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All is well...



 Well Helloooo


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My eyes my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hrs is the record for the fastest from open to close,we have done 3 of them in 48hrs before ( 1000 posts each),these have been slow lately...



well i have nothing to do most of the day so i'll help knock this one out fast


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thanks,I was wondering about my calves,theink they are tone enough?
> 
> I just had knee surgery and want to look good for my upcoming events.
> 
> BTW,Where were we kickin it?



I been doing toe crunches for my "Chickenlegged men of Georgia" calender photoshoot...it really helps.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> your's of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs,can always depend on you to make me feel good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well Helloooo



Hiya Keebieweebiepuddinpie!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All is well...



HEY Misty


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I been doing toe crunches for my "Chickenlegged men of Georgia" calender photoshoot...it really helps.



Can I sign up?Can only hope to come in second place though....

Ive been tanning alot too now that I had the surgery,just sit around.So the tan may help in nudging me towards a win one day!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Dinner time...... Large pulled pork BBQ sammich,fries,and ice cold sweet tea!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Afternoon peeps.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Can I sign up?Can only hope to come in second place though....
> 
> Ive been tanning alot too now that I had the surgery,just sit around.So the tan may help in nudging me towards a win one day!



No...the judges like skinny white legs...the whiter the better.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Yo KYB and Seth!

Wassup?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebieweebiepuddinpie!!!


 



dougefresh said:


> HEY Misty


 back off, I saw him first! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dinner time...... Large pulled pork BBQ sammich,fries,and ice cold sweet tea!!


Last helping of pork chop casserole.......... would kill for a sweet tea!! 
Hey Timmmaaayyyyyy! 



Seth carter said:


> :d:d:d:d:d:d



 quit studdering, I thought you had gotten outta that stage?!?!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dinner time...... Large pulled pork BBQ sammich,fries,and ice cold sweet tea!!



Thanks Bro, your money is on the table, keep the change.Thats just want I wanted, it sure beats these crackers and cheese I was gona eat.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No...the judges like skinny white legs...the whiter the better.



Doh!I knew I shouldnt have listened to Quack.

Vanilla is good huh?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon peeps.



Afternoon.

Niiiice avatar.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Just sitting here,relegated to desk...

Pain pills have kicked in and workers looking at me funny cause I lick the glass on the window of my office.

Was dancing earlier,then got warned Boss was on the way...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh!I knew I shouldnt have listened to Quack.
> 
> Vanilla is good huh?



That's rite.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> back off, I saw him first!


SHE is mine I tell ya all mine and I aint share HER with no one


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> That's rite.



What if I cut the shorts off a little and wear my tie dye thong?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Whoa!!!
Ya'll killed the last one in a hurry!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Just sitting here,relegated to desk...
> 
> Pain pills have kicked in and workers looking at me funny cause I lick the glass on the window of my office.
> 
> Was dancing earlier,then got warned Boss was on the way...



i am in an office next to my boss....and i just laughed out loud and she asked what i was doing! dang you drivel....now i have to be careful. charlie everywhere watching me drivel


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yo KYB and Seth!
> 
> Wassup?


Just tryin to stay outta the heat


Keebs said:


> back off, I saw him first!
> 
> 
> Last helping of pork chop casserole.......... would kill for a sweet tea!!
> ...


Hey peachblossom... 


dougefresh said:


> Thanks Bro, your money is on the table, keep the change.Thats just want I wanted, it sure beats these crackers and cheese I was gona eat.


Dude......don't think it would make it to you before I would have done ate it


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What if I cut the shorts off a little and wear my tie dye thong?



Hankus said you were a certified genuis....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Niiiice avatar.



Yes she is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> HEY Misty



Hiya Douglas!!


Got CrackerDave turning out some work in my bird field!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa!!!
> Ya'll killed the last one in a hurry!


When the cat is away.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dude......don't think it would make it to you before I would have done ate it



This place is a long way from the big house.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Douglas!!
> 
> 
> Got CrackerDave turning out some work in my bird field!!



I bet zig zag crop lines are pretty cool!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Douglas!!
> 
> 
> Got CrackerDave turning out some work in my bird field!!


Ask him ifin he wants to come down my way and plant my food plots. The way it looks I sure aint gona have time. Shoot if I do I aint gona be able to hunt them. 


Sure was wanting to hunt over some corn and kill bambi this year


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?



Nothing. Did it get to hot in the shed?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yo KYB and Seth!
> 
> Wassup?



nuthin much


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nothing. Did it get to hot in the shed?



Not at all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa!!!
> Ya'll killed the last one in a hurry!


 we wuz good this morning! 



242outdoors said:


> i am in an office next to my boss....and i just laughed out loud and she asked what i was doing! dang you drivel....now i have to be careful. charlie everywhere watching me drivel


  yeah, lot of us have to watch out like that! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's going on in here?


 waitin on you to get here!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> waitin on you to get here!



WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we wuz good this morning!
> 
> 
> yeah, lot of us have to watch out like that!
> ...



have to be careful. by the way nice to be here everyone! i just started driveling today. wanted to say hello and thanks for having me!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> have to be careful. by the way nice to be here everyone! i just started driveling today. wanted to say hello and thanks for having me!



Welcome youngin.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



Hey Seth!! What are you up to today?



242outdoors said:


> have to be careful. by the way nice to be here everyone! i just started driveling today. wanted to say hello and thanks for having me!



Hey! I'm SGG, also known as SaltLicker.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth!! What are you up to today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm SGG, also known as SaltLicker.



nice to meet you and sweetwater! i am gonna try to get over to fpg if i can. i only live about 20 min away so if anyone is coming i'd be happy to meet ya.....if mr. quack lets me come...since it's on his place


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth!! What are you up to today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm SGG, also known as SaltLicker.



Hey SGG!
That picture of carter looks just like.....me. 




















only different.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I bet zig zag crop lines are pretty cool!



  I haven't checked on him yet, guess I better..




dougefresh said:


> Ask him ifin he wants to come down my way and plant my food plots. The way it looks I sure aint gona have time. Shoot if I do I aint gona be able to hunt them.
> 
> 
> Sure was wanting to hunt over some corn and kill bambi this year



I'll put him in touch with ya!!




242outdoors said:


> nice to meet you and sweetwater! i am gonna try to get over to fpg if i can. i only live about 20 min away so if anyone is coming i'd be happy to meet ya.....if mr. quack lets me come...since it's on his place




You are more than welcome to visit, just leave the UGA talk at home!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey SGG!
> That picture of carter looks just like.....me.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep... I thought the same thing!  He just needs a little less hair!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> nice to meet you and sweetwater! i am gonna try to get over to fpg if i can. i only live about 20 min away so if anyone is coming i'd be happy to meet ya.....if mr. quack lets me come...since it's on his place



Who's this _Mister_ Quack you speak of?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I haven't checked on him yet, guess I better..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll try to hold my tongue when i come visit....not many techies around our way. you get your coozie back yet?? been keeping up with him


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You are more than welcome to visit, just leave the UGA talk at home!!



GO DAWGS!!! ROOF ROOF!!! Did that sound like a big bad bulldog???


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Who's this _Mister_ Quack you speak of?



he is my elder so i said "mr". sorry i can just say quack


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Who's this _Mister_ Quack you speak of?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> nice to meet you and sweetwater! i am gonna try to get over to fpg if i can. i only live about 20 min away so if anyone is coming i'd be happy to meet ya.....if mr. quack lets me come...since it's on his place



I'm sure Quack will let you go. Just don't agree to a game of nekid twista. He's a very crafty one. 

I'm headed home sometime tonight. Need a few days at home to rest, then back to FL next week for a few days.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm sure Quack will let you go. Just don't agree to a game of nekid twista. He's a very crafty one.
> 
> I'm headed home sometime tonight. Need a few days at home to rest, then back to FL next week for a few days.



no twista for me might get a pokin    eeeek!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> he is my elder so i said "mr". sorry i can just say quack



Uh oh...Quack is kinda sensitive about his age...



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm sure Quack will let you go. Just don't agree to a game of nekid twista. He's a very crafty one.
> 
> I'm headed home sometime tonight. Need a few days at home to rest, then back to FL next week for a few days.



Hey Bubbette!!! I like your sig line.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Uh oh...Quack is kinda sensitive about his age...



well i am sorry if i offended you quack! with age comes wisdom....i'm still waiting on mine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Who's this _Mister_ Quack you speak of?








242outdoors said:


> i'll try to hold my tongue when i come visit....not many techies around our way. you get your coozie back yet?? been keeping up with him



Just messing wit ya!!  I'm used to being in the minority!!




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> GO DAWGS!!! ROOF ROOF!!! Did that sound like a big bad bulldog???




No, it just sounded like another idjit leghumper fan...




Bubbette said:


> I'm sure Quack will let you go. Just don't agree to a game of nekid twista. He's a very crafty one.
> 
> I'm headed home sometime tonight. Need a few days at home to rest, then back to FL next week for a few days.




Safe travels Helen!!



242outdoors said:


> well i am sorry if i offended you quack! with age comes wisdom....i'm still waiting on mine





You're not alone, I've been waiting on wisdom for almost 47 years!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

have a feeling i'll be waiting a long time. so quack do you live where you are hosting fpg?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth!! What are you up to today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm SGG, also known as SaltLicker.



wishin i was fishin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, it just sounded like another idjit leghumper fan...



Sorry... I'll have to try harder next time!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wishin i was fishin



It's too hot out there to fish!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> have a feeling i'll be waiting a long time. so quack do you live where you are hosting fpg?



Yep,  Bartow is just right up da skreet from here, 20 minutes max!!




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sorry... I'll have to try harder next time!!!



Attagirl!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep,  Bartow is just right up da skreet from here, 20 minutes max!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok sounds good cant wait...thanks for hosting and inviting


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> WOO-HOO!!!


I still like da mo-hawk pic best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bubbette said:


> I'm sure Quack will let you go. Just don't agree to a game of nekid twista. He's a very crafty one.
> 
> I'm headed home sometime tonight. Need a few days at home to rest, then back to FL next week for a few days.


 Hope you have a good trip sista! 



242outdoors said:


> well i am sorry if i offended you quack! with age comes wisdom....i'm still waiting on mine


 me too............... 



Seth carter said:


> wishin i was fishin





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's too hot out there to fish!


ya beat me to it!!  *sheesh* just left the building to run an errand, man, makes ya 'preciate the A/C!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's too hot out there to fish!



i dont care if its hot i love fishing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's too hot out there to fish!



It's too HOT for anything out there


Wassup Folks!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

someone has got to teach me the multi-quote thingy!!! i want to be a professional driveler when i grow up


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's too HOT for anything out there
> 
> 
> Wassup Folks!!!



I wouldn't a said all that...

Afternoon.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> someone has got to teach me the multi-quote thingy!!! i want to be a professional driveler when i grow up



Right beside the quote button in the lower errr...right corner.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Right beside the quote button in the lower errr...right corner.



it just turns red when i click it....im not real good with puters!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey JeffC!!! Seth... it's too hot out there to even breath!

Well, it's time for me to go get some stuff done. Talk at y'all later!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> it just turns red when i click it....im not real good with puters!



Hit multiquote until the last post you want to quote...then hit quote on that one.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey JeffC!!! Seth... it's too hot out there to even breath!
> 
> Well, it's time for me to go get some stuff done. Talk at y'all later!!!



Take it easy girl.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hit multiquote until the last post you want to quote...then hit quote on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy girl.



10-4 thank ya sweet


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's too HOT for anything out there
> 
> 
> Wassup Folks!!!


 except ----> 



242outdoors said:


> someone has got to teach me the multi-quote thingy!!! i want to be a professional driveler when i grow up





242outdoors said:


> it just turns red when i click it....im not real good with puters!


that means it's ready  click on a few then hit the reply button, they'll all show up.........  if ya held your tongue right..........


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey JeffC!!! Seth... it's too hot out there to even breath!
> 
> Well, it's time for me to go get some stuff done. Talk at y'all later!!!



  later sista!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Mud Minnow.................. can ya do it???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I wouldn't a said all that...
> 
> Afternoon.



 I forgot ALMOST


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> 10-4 thank ya sweet



Yer welcome.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

think it was my tongue....had it too far to the left....thats never good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey JeffC!!! Seth... it's too hot out there to even breath!
> 
> Well, it's time for me to go get some stuff done. Talk at y'all later!!!



Hey SGG....Bye SGG!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I forgot ALMOST


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> think it was my tongue....had it too far to the left....thats never good



_Never_???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud Minnow.................. can ya do it???


do what



Jeff C. said:


> I forgot ALMOST


forgot what


Sweetwater said:


> Yer welcome.



hey sweetwater


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hit multiquote until the last post you want to quote...then hit quote on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy girl.





Keebs said:


> _Never_???



Only when helpin pack my chewing tobacco on that side!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> do what
> 
> 
> forgot what
> ...



yay i did it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Oooohhhh, My Lucky Day!!!!!!!! 



Good Day,

How are you and your family, i am sorry for bagging in to your privacy i am Gloria Lusen 22 years old and the only child of my late parent, please i am seeking for your assistance in retrieval and transfer of my inherited fund to your country,(USD$ 7.500.000) dollas i wait for your reply for more information thank you and GOD bless you.

Yours Sincerely,
Gloria Lusen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _Never_???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Only when helpin pack my chewing tobacco on that side!



Good answer.



Seth carter said:


> yay i did it



Afternoon Seth.



Keebs said:


> Oooohhhh, My Lucky Day!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She don't sound Nigerian?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> do what
> 
> forgot what
> hey sweetwater



say what??? 



242outdoors said:


> Only when helpin pack my chewing tobacco on that side!



OOOoookkkkkkk, I just move it 'round with the side of my mouth & teeth.................. 

Ok, NOW, when you get them in the reply space, you go in between each people's posts & post to each one............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> forgot what



Almost


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhh, My Lucky Day!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey keebs



Jeff C. said:


>






Sweetwater said:


> Good answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha thank you

i get those emails all the time at work from russian mail order brides and stuff


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost



almost fergot what


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


 



Sweetwater said:


> She don't sound Nigerian?



Nope, more British to me??? 
Gotta be for real, think I'll help her out..............


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

It sure is hawt. Good thing boss man takes long lunches. Ima gona stay in my office as long as I can.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

please help her out and i will order one of these russian brides for everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, more British to me???
> Gotta be for real, think I'll help her out..............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> please help her out and i will order one of these russian brides for everyone



Make sure mine comes from Western Russia...now lemme go work over Mrs. Sweetwater...

"But hunny...she'll do the dishes."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It sure is hawt. Good thing boss man takes long lunches. Ima gona stay in my office as long as I can.



Just can't make myself get out there and do some things, after 5 days in 100 degree temps with 110 heat index....


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Make sure mine comes from Western Russia...now lemme go work over Mrs. Sweetwater...
> 
> "But hunny...she'll do the dishes."



sure thing! i knew that russian i took in college would come in handy one day!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> please help her out and i will order one of these russian brides for everyone



I know rhbama would love a Russian bride.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It sure is hawt. Good thing boss man takes long lunches. Ima gona stay in my office as long as I can.


Just hide behind your desk like last time............ 



242outdoors said:


> please help her out and i will order one of these russian brides for everyone


 I don't want no BRIDE!!!!!!!! now, a gimme an older southern gentlemen with just a few 'specifications added and we'll talk.................. 



Sweetwater said:


> Make sure mine comes from Western Russia...now lemme go work over Mrs. Sweetwater...
> 
> "But hunny...she'll do the dishes."


 yeah, lemme know how that works out for ya darlin'! 



Jeff C. said:


> Just can't make myself get out there and do some things, after 5 days in 100 degree temps with 110 heat index....



 even in the late evenings feeding up, I can just stand there & drip sweat!   STILL trying to get a couple horses gone from my place ~~hint~~hint~~HINT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I know rhbama would love a Russian bride.















Now we know why he loves you so much!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just hide behind your desk like last time............
> 
> 
> I don't want no BRIDE!!!!!!!! now, a gimme an older southern gentlemen with just a few 'specifications added and we'll talk..................
> ...



Ain't skeered. Think I oughta call her at work?

"Hunny...I needa put $10,000 on the AMEX....fer what?...ummm..I got us a maid."


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ain't skeered. Think I oughta call her at work?
> 
> "Hunny...I needa put $10,000 on the AMEX....fer what?...ummm..I got us a maid."



You mind recording it for me, ya know, just to be sure.....................


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You mind recording it for me, ya know, just to be sure.....................


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

goooood morning....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> goooood morning....



Afternoon. You just now gettin outta bed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2010)

Beep beep...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon. You just now gettin outta bed?



 nah...about 30 mins ago.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


 



slip said:


> goooood morning....


~~tapping foot~~looking at watch~~ oh really now???? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Beep beep...


zoooooooom 



jsullivan03 said:


>



where ya headed this time???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beep beep...



quack guack


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> nah...about 30 mins ago.



Lawd have mercy...you got the sleepin habits of a city boy.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> where ya headed this time???



I dunno.  Maybe head to Macon in the AM.  Ain't decided yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I dunno.  Maybe head to Macon in the AM.  Ain't decided yet.



 It'll be worth your time!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It'll be worth your time!



You going?  I think the girlfriend and I are gonna go down for the day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You going?  I think the girlfriend and I are gonna go down for the day.



I can't make it this year  (unless  something changes!)


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> (unless  something changes!)



whos mind do i need to change for ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> whos mind do i need to change for ya?



   gotta help work on the camper so it can go to it's new final home in SC.......... had hoped it was gonna be an "easy" fix, but  I keep forgetting *Murphy Lives with Me"


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

keebs tell me what youre looking for and maybe i can help you out with that southern gentleman......sorry had to take a lunch break ya'll were wearing me out


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> gotta help work on the camper so it can go to it's new final home in SC.......... had hoped it was gonna be an "easy" fix, but  I keep forgetting *Murphy Lives with Me"



sorry, its too hot to do anything that starts with a W and ends with a K.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> keebs tell me what youre looking for and maybe i can help you out with that southern gentleman......sorry had to take a lunch break ya'll were wearing me out



 How long ya got to read my list?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

afternoon folks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> sorry, its too hot to do anything that starts with a W and ends with a K.



I agree but some of it can be done inside with the a/c going or outside with a couple fans in the shade while running the skill saw, it's got to be done, no two ways around it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon folks



getting everything squared away??


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How long ya got to read my list?



i'm at work till 5 have at it


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I agree but some of it can be done inside with the a/c going or outside with a couple fans in the shade while running the skill saw, it's got to be done, no two ways around it.



but but but...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon folks



Afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon.



What up?



Keebs said:


> getting everything squared away??



No I just blew up the motor in my lawn tractor 



slip said:


> but but but...



Stop your crying and get to work,but do it like your told


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon folks



afternoon to you sir


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i'm at work till 5 have at it


He'd have to be a combo of a lot of these guys here on Woodys........... the quick wit, the common sense (yes, it's there), the love of the outdoors, even the evidence of the love for their spouses, no matter what they post, the genuine all around caring for for each other and of course you can't have that package without something in the "looks" department.............  



slip said:


> but but but...



FPG baby, FPG!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ruh-roh!! 
HEY, don't make him go out in this heat!! Are you crazy?!?!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Gotta go folks...the boss lady wants the puter.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> afternoon to you sir



afternoon...call me sir again and I am gonna ...well you know


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ruh-roh!!
> HEY, don't make him go out in this heat!! Are you crazy?!?!



Why yes,yes I am...I was just out in it,till I broke the motor...now I gotta push mow it


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He'd have to be a combo of a lot of these guys here on Woodys........... the quick wit, the common sense (yes, it's there), the love of the outdoors, even the evidence of the love for their spouses, no matter what they post, the genuine all around caring for for each other and of course you can't have that package without something in the "looks" department.............
> 
> 
> 
> FPG baby, FPG!!



ah ha! very nice summary of your yet to be. hmm.....i think you should start a thread entitled: "Femal looking for Stud Southern Gentleman!"


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm back!!!  But I have the worst migraine ever.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon...call me sir again and I am gonna ...well you know



very sorry very sorry! dont poke me with a stick


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

keebs here ya go


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go folks...the boss lady wants the puter.


 later Sweet!



jmfauver said:


> Why yes,yes I am...I was just out in it,till I broke the motor...now I gotta push mow it


yeah, but you ain't got quiet the same problems slip does, but even YOU don't need to be pushin no mower in this heat! 



242outdoors said:


> ah ha! very nice summary of your yet to be. hmm.....i think you should start a thread entitled: "Femal looking for Stud Southern Gentleman!"


Naawwww, that ain't my style darlin', just ain't my style.............. when the Big Man Upstairs says it's time or the right one is here, I'll know then, until then, I'll pass, tyvm!   But thanks for the offer just the same! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm back!!!  But I have the worst migraine ever.



 Oooohhh, I'm sowwy, you taken anything for it?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm back!!!  But I have the worst migraine ever.



That stinks...I getum so I feel your pain


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> keebs here ya go




What's that phrase???










Oh YEAH!














A day late & a $1.00 short!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> later Sweet!
> 
> 
> yeah, but you ain't got quiet the same problems slip does, but even YOU don't need to be pushin no mower in this heat!
> ...



great way to be! He knows what's best always and forever!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> great way to be! He knows what's best always and forever!



Only way I know! 
And you're so right!!
Good to see one so young know & understand that too!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> very sorry very sorry! dont poke me with a stick



Ya will learn we will pick on you for anything and everything,now consider that your warning from Tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Keebs said:


> yeah, but you ain't got quiet the same problems slip does, but even YOU don't need to be pushin no mower in this heat!



I know it that is why I told him to do it the way you told him

I could use the exercise,I do have to get into "Tiny" shape


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhh, I'm sowwy, you taken anything for it?



Yes I have. Twice already! 



jmfauver said:


> That stinks...I getum so I feel your pain



I hate them! 

Well... I don't think the computer is making it feel any better, so I'm going to go lay down or something.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's that phrase???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was only trying to help,now that my mouth is no longer dry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ya will learn we will pick on you for anything and everything,now consider that your warning from Tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you already were!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes I have. Twice already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you feel better sista!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Only way I know!
> And you're so right!!
> Good to see one so young know & understand that too!



young or old....He's the only choice. no doubt. how we would have anything to hunt or fish without Him?? i'd be lost


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ya will learn we will pick on you for anything and everything,now consider that your warning from Tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



consider me warned!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Well the machine is down again, bet this pushes us into next Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> young or old....He's the only choice. no doubt. how we would have anything to hunt or fish without Him?? i'd be lost






dougefresh said:


> Well the machine is down again, bet this pushes us into next Saturday.



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

so is mostly everyone at work? whats everyone do?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Yep I can already see them in SGG's eyes.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so is mostly everyone at work? whats everyone do?



Drivel


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Drivel



got ya. is it against drivel code to ask? kinda new here


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so is mostly everyone at work? whats everyone do?



Computer tech



242outdoors said:


> consider me warned!!!










Keebs said:


> I thought you already were!



Not even close ( except when I am in the group in the avatar)


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> got ya. is it against drivel code to ask? kinda new here



depends if they are at work or not


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Computer tech
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks jm. i am a probation officer


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so is mostly everyone at work? whats everyone do?


computer operator................  



dougefresh said:


> Yep I can already see them in SGG's eyes.


 



dougefresh said:


> Drivel


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> thanks jm. i am a probation officer



Oh SNAP, don't go looking for my real name then!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> thanks jm. i am a probation officer



you get on here to keep track of  some of your people


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh SNAP, don't go looking for my real name then!



too late keebs....gonna have to bring ya in   just playing i only deal with juveniles


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> got ya. is it against drivel code to ask? kinda new here



Na dude just messin wif ya. I am a maintenance electrician. I use to work night shift and could cut up on here all the time, but the Boss man made me come back to days so my drivel days are few and far between. Some good folks on here.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you get on here to keep track of  some of your people



yea told my boss and half my caseload is on here! not unless there are some real youngans on here. only deal with the juveniles


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so is mostly everyone at work? whats everyone do?



I will tell you this much.No matter what they do for a living the great outdoors is their passion....We have military,police,fire,mechanics,welders,electricians,DR's,nurses,pretty much someone on here does it...If ya got a question post it in the on topic and they will answer( you may need to weed out some answers),but for the most part folks on here will help each other out....


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Na dude just messin wif ya. I am a maintenance electrician. I use to work night shift and could cut up on here all the time, but the Boss man made me come back to days so my drivel days are few and far between. Some good folks on here.



o ok. yea great group on this forum.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> yea told my boss and half my caseload is on here! not unless there are some real youngans on here. only deal with the juveniles



I can think of 2 who fit the description of Youngans but I don't think either are trouble makers...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I will tell you this much.No matter what they do for a living the great outdoors is their passion....We have military,police,fire,mechanics,welders,electricians,DR's,nurses,pretty much someone on here does it...If ya got a question post it in the on topic and they will answer( you may need to weed out some answers),but for the most part folks on here will help each other out....



understood. everyone i have met has been truly great!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I can think of 2 who fit the description of Youngans but I don't think either are trouble makers...



i can think of a few as well


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> understood. everyone i have met has been truly great!!



There was a gathering near Savannah recently and one member had trouble w/ diabetes other members  took great care of him until emt's got there...They wrote it all up. Like the gatherings elsewhere it is supposed to be a good time in the outdoors....



242outdoors said:


> i can think of a few as well



I am older then you so I am not one of them


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

*dang!*

Well, I'm back - doggone it! Was lying out by the pool and THEN...raindrops! FLOODING here, now!

I miss anything while I was gone?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, I'm back - doggone it! Was lying out by the pool and THEN...raindrops! FLOODING here, now!
> 
> I miss anything while I was gone?



Just your everyday drivel


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> too late keebs....gonna have to bring ya in   just playing i only deal with juveniles


 oh ok, ~whew~ then you know Seth is here, right? oooppss, snap, I let the cat outta da bag, Sorrrryyy SETH CARTER!!!!!!!!! 



jmfauver said:


> I will tell you this much.No matter what they do for a living the great outdoors is their passion....We have military,police,fire,mechanics,welders,electricians,DR's,nurses,pretty much someone on here does it...If ya got a question post it in the on topic and they will answer( you may need to weed out some answers),but for the most part folks on here will help each other out....


 yep, ditto that! 



jmfauver said:


> I can think of 2 who fit the description of Youngans but I don't think either are trouble makers...


oh puhleeze, there is WAY more than 2 that *fit* that description!  



jmfauver said:


> There was a gathering near Savannah recently and one member had trouble w/ diabetes other members  took great care of him until emt's got there...They wrote it all up. Like the gatherings elsewhere it is supposed to be a good time in the outdoors....
> 
> 
> 
> I am older then you so I am not one of them



You talkin 'bout Chuckie when he fell out at Blackbeards?  That was Albany & yes, we help each other out, look at the pics from the Blast last year.......you'll see some folks carrying OFH, that was just before she found out she had broke her hip bone and we all took turns getting her carted around!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, I'm back - doggone it! Was lying out by the pool and THEN...raindrops! FLOODING here, now!
> 
> I miss anything while I was gone?



well send it on here, I  need more!! 
Naw, just go back to page one................


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh puhleeze, there is WAY more than 2 that *fit* that description!
> 
> 
> 
> You talkin 'bout Chuckie when he fell out at Blackbeards?  That was Albany & yes, we help each other out, look at the pics from the Blast last year.......you'll see some folks carrying OFH, that was just before she found out she had broke her hip bone and we all took turns getting her carted around!



You named the one the other there is no way that kid would be in trouble he is too good...Yup talking about Chuck,still amazes me how much folks on here will go out of their way to help another member....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

got me a good storm...time to get off here before I lose my puter


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, I'm back - doggone it! Was lying out by the pool and THEN...raindrops! FLOODING here, now!
> 
> I miss anything while I was gone?



just some driveling....they been teaching me the basics...multi-quoting...you know the whole deal. think i'm getting pretty good


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh ok, ~whew~ then you know Seth is here, right? oooppss, snap, I let the cat outta da bag, Sorrrryyy SETH CARTER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yep, ditto that!
> ...



i'll be looking for this seth person


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I can think of 2 who fit the description of Youngans but I don't think either are trouble makers...





242outdoors said:


> i can think of a few as well



uh....ummm.....


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> uh....ummm.....



haven't met you yet slip! heard good things tho. no need to worry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> got me a good storm...time to get off here before I lose my puter


Later tiny............ I hope I'm fixin to be clocking out here shortly! 




242outdoors said:


> i'll be looking for this seth person


 he's like twelvelen years of age......... about --- this tall & can't spell worth a flip, you'll know him when he gits here, I promise!! 


Ok, folks, ya'll have a great evening the ones traveling to the Blast, have safe trips there & back & tell er'y one Keebs said "DUUHHH", they'll unnerstan!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> uh....ummm.....



quick, hide the lighter fluid idjit!!  

ok, ok, I'm gone, I'm gone!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

great goobly joobly!
Am i the only winder licker that had to work today? 
Just got home from da Big House. Stopped at Wallywold and picked up another crate of 3" 00Buck and 3 boxes of 3.5" 00Buck. I like a high body count in the foodplot.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Later tiny............ I hope I'm fixin to be clocking out here shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i remember a few of his posts....maybe the one talking about someone breaking into their house?? idk. i am about to get off work and metriculate back home!!! enjoyed driveling with everyone! thanks for being so welcoming! talk to everyone soon i hope!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Drivelers. 


Hope yall are having a good'un so far. 

Got things to do. 







Bye Drivelers.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey fryends


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haven't met you yet slip! heard good things tho. no need to worry


 are you coming to the blast this weekend?



Keebs said:


> Later tiny............ I hope I'm fixin to be clocking out here shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


later keebs. keep cool out there.


Keebs said:


> quick, hide the lighter fluid idjit!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oooohhhh, My Lucky Day!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better ask Mr. Tomo if she's legit.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, I'm back - doggone it! Was lying out by the pool and THEN...raindrops! FLOODING here, now!
> 
> I miss anything while I was gone?


Just a little pickin and grinnin.



jmfauver said:


> got me a good storm...time to get off here before I lose my puter


Have a good one.



slip said:


> uh....ummm.....


What up Homey



Keebs said:


> Ok, folks, ya'll have a great evening the ones traveling to the Blast, have safe trips there & back & tell er'y one Keebs said "DUUHHH", they'll unnerstan!!


Have a good one.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> great goobly joobly!
> Am i the only winder licker that had to work today?
> Just got home from da Big House. Stopped at Wallywold and picked up another crate of 3" 00Buck and 3 boxes of 3.5" 00Buck. I like a high body count in the foodplot.


Nope had my foil hat on all day.



turtlebug said:


> Hi Drivelers.
> 
> 
> Hope yall are having a good'un so far.
> ...


Hey TB bye TB, tell Fishbait I said whats up.


MoonPie said:


> Hey fryends


What up Moonie


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi Drivelers.
> 
> 
> Hope yall are having a good'un so far.
> ...


Bye Bugsy! 



MoonPie said:


> Hey fryends


wassup, Moonbat?! 


slip said:


> are you coming to the blast this weekend?
> 
> 
> later keebs. keep cool out there.


I'll see you in the morning, Slip. Planning to get there early and prolly stay thru early afternoon. 



dougefresh said:


> Nope had my foil hat on all day.
> 
> Hey TB bye TB, tell Fishbait I said whats up.
> What up Moonie


Too hot to be wearing the foil hat... 
How did Carter cut his finger? I never did find the post.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nope had my foil hat on all day.
> 
> Hey TB bye TB, tell Fishbait I said whats up.
> What up Moonie



 97 plus knife cuttin humid here. Worked out in it all day.  Bassmaster Elite Series here at lake Jordan this weekend and finishes next on the Al river. Hope them guys love the heat.  Think water temp is close to 90.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> 97 plus knife cuttin humid here. Worked out in it all day.  Bassmaster Elite Series here at lake Jordan this weekend and finishes next on the Al river. Hope them guys love the heat.  Think water temp is close to 90.



Keep them idjits in the back of Swayback slough and Weoka Creek. Don't want them scaring my crappie schools in Blackwells or up river! 
Should be a zoo on the lake. I hate fishing there when a bass tourney is underway.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

im gunna go get about 150 obama bumper stickers and randomly place them on cars/trucks at the blast...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nope had my foil hat on all day.
> 
> Hey TB bye TB, tell Fishbait I said whats up.
> What up Moonie





rhbama3 said:


> Keep them idjits in the back of Swayback slough and Weoka Creek. Don't want them scaring my crappie schools in Blackwells or up river!
> Should be a zoo on the lake. I hate fishing there when a bass tourney is underway.



I love watchin them spensive bass boats bein drivin around behind them spensive SUV's.   It's dream time for me and rest of us bankfishers.  Local news has thousands upon thousands comein to watch, and loads a $$$ comin into Capital City. We'll see  Probly most of um are on their way over to GA. to the Blast.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> im gunna go get about 150 obama bumper stickers and randomly place them on cars/trucks at the blast...



Would a never thought you to be a obama suporter


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Too hot to be wearing the foil hat...
> How did Carter cut his finger? I never did find the post.


I just poke tiny holes all over it.

He cut it on the lip of dishwasher door. He was playing in the kitchen.


MoonPie said:


> 97 plus knife cuttin humid here. Worked out in it all day.  Bassmaster Elite Series here at lake Jordan this weekend and finishes next on the Al river. Hope them guys love the heat.  Think water temp is close to 90.


I love fishing, but don't know if I would want to fish all day in this heat, not even for money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I love watchin them spensive bass boats bein drivin around behind them spensive SUV's.   It's dream time for me and rest of us bankfishers.  Local news has thousands upon thousands comein to watch, and loads a $$$ comin into Capital City. We'll see  Probly most of um are on their way over to GA. to the Blast.


Those night bass tourneys there are crazy. Going 50mph in the middle of the lake in the dark with oak trees floating right down the river from mitchell dam. Insane!
I spent many a night slinging a 3/4 oz. jig below Jordan Dam for Stripers. These days i usually come over about 3-5 times in the spring and fish for Crappie with my BiL.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I just poke tiny holes all over it.
> 
> The hole help?  Well, tin foil is reflective!
> 
> ...



 x2.........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 23, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  Hot day huh..??


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Those night bass tourneys there are crazy. Going 50mph in the middle of the lake in the dark with oak trees floating right down the river from mitchell dam. Insane!
> I spent many a night slinging a 3/4 oz. jig below Jordan Dam for Stripers. These days i usually come over about 3-5 times in the spring and fish for Crappie with my BiL.



I mostly Brim fish from the shore around a pond. BUT at Jordan Margie (my wife) caught a 12 lb. stripe, jiggin off the bottom bout 1/2 mi. from the face a the dam last year.  If I remember right, at about 50' deep, and they were darwin water. Pic was posted on OlAlabamr's home page. 

Anyway who wants to look at a pic of someone's wife outfishin um


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  Hot day huh..??



Hey Red!   Pleanty hot nuff


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I mostly Brim fish from the shore around a pond. BUT at Jordan Margie (my wife) caught a 12 lb. stripe, jiggin off the bottom bout 1/2 mi. from the face a the dam last year.  If I remember right, at about 50' deep, and they were darwin water. Pic was posted on OlAlabamr's home page.
> Anyway who wants to look at a pic of someone's wife outfishin um


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  Hot day huh..??


What up RM


MoonPie said:


> I mostly Brim fish from the shore around a pond. BUT at Jordan Margie (my wife) caught a 12 lb. stripe, jiggin off the bottom bout 1/2 mi. from the face a the dam last year.  If I remember right, at about 50' deep, and they were darwin water. Pic was posted on OlAlabamr's home page.
> 
> Anyway who wants to look at a pic of someone's wife outfishin um


Thats why I don't take SGG fishing anymore.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Those night bass tourneys there are crazy. Going 50mph in the middle of the lake in the dark with oak trees floating right down the river from mitchell dam. Insane!
> I spent many a night slinging a 3/4 oz. jig below Jordan Dam for Stripers. These days i usually come over about 3-5 times in the spring and fish for Crappie with my BiL.



Hey Bubba. Someone earlier was talkin' bout gettin' some Russian mail order brides. I put yer order in fer ya. Said she needs to be at least 6 foot tall, bout 300 pounds, with a face that could scare a baby. Sound bout right?

I'll be leaving FL here shortly. See ya tonight. Don't wake me up in the mornin when you leave for the Blast.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Bubba. Someone earlier was talkin' bout gettin' some Russian mail order brides. I put yer order in fer ya. Said she needs to be at least 6 foot tall, bout 300 pounds, with a face that could scare a baby. Sound bout right?
> 
> but wait a minute
> 
> I'll be leaving FL here shortly. See ya tonight. Don't wake me up in the mornin when you leave for the Blast.



I'm sure he won't after your comment about his mail order bride.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bye Bugsy!
> 
> 
> wassup, Moonbat?!
> ...



I hope to be there so long as the pager behaves...But we gotta have a picture or Keebs is gonna kill me....I do have an idea though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Bubba. Someone earlier was talkin' bout gettin' some Russian mail order brides. I put yer order in fer ya. Said she needs to be at least 6 foot tall, bout 120 pounds, with a face like a goddess. Sound bout right?
> 
> I'll be leaving FL here shortly. See ya tonight. Don't wake me up in the mornin when you leave for the Blast.


Sounds pretty good. Make sure she loves to do housework and can cook. The rest is negotiable. 

I make no promises about the alarm clock. You'll be in the other room anyway.


----------



## Buck (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds pretty good. Make sure she loves to do housework and can cook. The rest is negotiable.
> 
> I make no promises about the alarm clock. You'll be in the other room anyway.



Dang!!! you two sound about like me and my bride...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> im gunna go get about 150 obama bumper stickers and randomly place them on cars/trucks at the blast...



Slip,if you do you may not make it back alive



Bubbette said:


> Hey Bubba. Someone earlier was talkin' bout gettin' some Russian mail order brides. I put yer order in fer ya. Said she needs to be at least 6 foot tall, bout 300 pounds, with a face that could scare a baby. Sound bout right?
> 
> I'll be leaving FL here shortly. See ya tonight. Don't wake me up in the mornin when you leave for the Blast.



I could be very cruel right now but I am leaving this one alone....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip,if you do you may not make it back alive
> 
> 
> 
> I could be very cruel right now but I am leaving this one alone....



We are meeting at the Cracker Barrel on Riverside Drive, right?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 23, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Dang!!! you two sound about like me and my bride...



I often sleep in the guest room because of the danged freight train that runs through our bedroom most nights. And I'm not exactly Martha Stewart when it comes to cookin and cleanin.

Got to go. Packed up and headed north ta home.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> We are meeting at the Cracker Barrel on Riverside Drive, right?



That is the info Nic gave me...I got the laptop ready ,my directions and 2 cameras ( since I don't want keebs mad at me)..I got my name tag " Tiny" got some money and I am ready to go....


----------



## Buck (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I often sleep in the guest room because of the danged freight train that runs through our bedroom most nights. And I'm not exactly Martha Stewart when it comes to cookin and cleanin.
> 
> Got to go. Packed up and headed north ta home.



My wife can relate and so can I...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Durn...this heat has made me a slave to the A/C. It is crazy hot ridicules out there!!


----------



## Buck (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree Tim...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That is the info Nic gave me...I got the laptop ready ,my directions and 2 cameras ( since I don't want keebs mad at me)..I got my name tag " Tiny" got some money and I am ready to go....



oops!
forgot about my camera! need to get that sucker charged up!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oops!
> forgot about my camera! need to get that sucker charged up!



See I got your back brother


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I often sleep in the guest room because of the danged freight train that runs through our bedroom most nights. And I'm not exactly Martha Stewart when it comes to cookin and cleanin.
> 
> Got to go. Packed up and headed north ta home.



Freight train? My wife wears ear plugs or goes to bed after I leave for work,I really am not that bad though someone did mention I scared the bears out of the woods at DOG II


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

All right folks time for me to get cleaned up....Gotta get up at 3 to get on the road at 4 to make it to breakfast at the BLAST....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> We are meeting at the Cracker Barrel on Riverside Drive, right?



Have a big pot of coffee sitting on the table when I get there....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Have a big pot of coffee sitting on the table when I get there....



sorry bro. If it's anything like last year, Nicodemus and branchminnow will be guarding that pot with sharp objects. 
Maybe they'll make another pot for us.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry bro. If it's anything like last year, Nicodemus and branchminnow will be guarding that pot with sharp objects.
> Maybe they'll make another pot for us.



When I comes to coffee ain't no sharp objects gonna stop me...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What if I cut the shorts off a little and wear my tie dye thong?



DO IT DO IT



Sweetwater said:


> Hankus said you were a certified genuis....



I said he was certifiable there's a difference



Sweetwater said:


> Who's this _Mister_ Quack you speak of?







Hooked On Quack said:


> No, it just sounded like another idjit leghumper fan...



and all this time I was jus wonderin what I was



Seth carter said:


> wishin i was fishin



yep



Jeff C. said:


> It's too HOT for anything out there
> 
> 
> Wassup Folks!!!



yep





242outdoors said:


> haha thank you
> 
> i get those emails all the time at work from russian mail order brides and stuff



Get me 1 



jmfauver said:


> afternoon folks



Hey Tiny



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm back!!!  But I have the worst migraine ever.



gotta say it "if I had a head like that it'd hurt too"



jmfauver said:


> I can think of 2 who fit the description of Youngans but I don't think either are trouble makers...



Idjit n mater booze



rhbama3 said:


> great goobly joobly!
> Am i the only winder licker that had to work today?
> Just got home from da Big House. Stopped at Wallywold and picked up another crate of 3" 00Buck and 3 boxes of 3.5" 00Buck. I like a high body count in the foodplot.



naw I had to werk also



MoonPie said:


> Hey fryends



Howdy Moonbat



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Durn...this heat has made me a slave to the A/C. It is crazy hot ridicules out there!!



Howdy kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DO IT DO IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother Hankus!!  iz u gonna be in Macon tommorow?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Brother Hankus!!  iz u gonna be in Macon tommorow?



 I duno had to buy a badtree fer mommas car today so I runnin low on funds


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I duno had to buy a badtree fer mommas car today so I runnin low on funds



Well durn!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well durn!!



yeah and the beer ice bill is gettin high with all this heat so its a tossup


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah and the beer ice bill is gettin high with all this heat so its a tossup



Gotta have your beer....priorities,priorities.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gotta have your beer....priorities,priorities.



yup


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

gone to drink wid the birds fer a while


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Alrighty folks....I am fixin' to fire up the grill and cook some steaks.... later peeps!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Dadgum, Hankus!
That was a MMQ that Snowbabe would be proud of! 

In honor of Bubbette coming home tonight, I just ate 3 chili dogs with onions and a big bag of BBQ tater chips!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadgum, Hankus!
> That was a MMQ that Snowbabe would be proud of!
> 
> In honor of Bubbette coming home tonight, I just ate 3 chili dogs with onions and a big bag of BBQ tater chips!



YOU DA MAN


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> YOU DA MAN



I do what i can for da cause.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I do what i can for da cause.....



that combo you listed will give ya the cause, I guar-raaaan-tea, I jus hope fer the CB breakfast meetin you is outta gas


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> YOU DA MAN



DA MAN..sleeping in the dog house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> DA MAN..sleeping in the dog house.



Howdy Folks!!!

slip, what time are you getting there tomorrow???


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Folks!!!
> 
> slip, what time are you getting there tomorrow???



hoping for around 11:00 - 11:30-ish.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Folks!!!



 JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> hoping for around 11:00 - 11:30-ish.



Maybe I'll do the same, Jman doesn't like to get up early anyway.....plus I fell asleep this afternoon for a long nap prolly wont be able to sleep tonight now. Got most of the grass cut when I woke up though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that combo you listed will give ya the cause, I guar-raaaan-tea, I jus hope fer the CB breakfast meetin you is outta gas


Naw, i'll be fine..... in the morning


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Folks!!!
> 
> slip, what time are you getting there tomorrow???


wassup, Jeff?!


slip said:


> hoping for around 11:00 - 11:30-ish.


 We'll be there!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> hoping for around 11:00 - 11:30-ish.



is ya bringin mater booze


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is ya bringin mater booze



Is it common in middle georgia for teens to manufacture booze but not get to drink it?


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I'll do the same, Jman doesn't like to get up early anyway.....plus I fell asleep this afternoon for a long nap prolly wont be able to sleep tonight now. Got most of the grass cut when I woke up though





rhbama3 said:


> We'll be there!





Hankus said:


> is ya bringin mater booze



shhhhh they'll hear you.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it common in middle georgia for teens to manufacture booze but not get to drink it?



uhhh....well, ya see.....umm.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it common in middle georgia for teens to manufacture booze but not get to drink it?



yes very












naw not really the little buggers always _slip_ off with some (the song Chug-a-lug by Roger Miller comes to mind)


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> uhhh....well, ya see.....umm.....



dunno talk dunno talk
they will put ya in with seth


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> JeffC



Hey Hankus....duude that was one bad to the bone MMQ



rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i'll be fine..... in the morning
> 
> wassup, Jeff?!
> We'll be there!



Bama....looking forward to meeting you, along with others



slip said:


> shhhhh they'll hear you.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadgum, Hankus!
> That was a MMQ that Snowbabe would be proud of!





Jeff C. said:


> Hey Hankus....duude that was one bad to the bone MMQ



thanks fellers I has been praticin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

WARNING: My son Jared (dubbed JMAN by Keebs) will be accompanying me to the Blast tomorrow, he is quite the character and liable to say just about ANYTHING to you

You may even think you are in the driveler, due to his subject matter

Also, his speech is not always clear....sometimes I have to ask him to repeat for me, but he will tell about STUFF you have no earthly idea what he is referring too. Heads-up!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Hankus....duude that was one bad to the bone MMQ
> 
> 
> 
> Bama....looking forward to meeting you, along with others:cool:


your gonna be disappointed. I ain't much to look at. 


Jeff C. said:


> WARNING: My son Jared (dubbed JMAN by Keebs) will be accompanying me to the Blast tomorrow, he is quite the character and liable to say just about ANYTHING to you
> 
> You may even think you are in the driveler, due to his subject matter
> 
> Also, his speech is not always clear....sometimes I have to ask him to repeat for me, but he will tell about STUFF you have no earthly idea what he is referring too. Heads-up!!!



geez, Jeff...
that describes 3/4's of the peeps on here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> your gonna be disappointed. I ain't much to look at.
> 
> 
> geez, Jeff...
> that describes 3/4's of the peeps on here!




Don't worry...same here!!!!


I think he'll fit right in


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WARNING: My son Jared (dubbed JMAN by Keebs) will be accompanying me to the Blast tomorrow, he is quite the character and liable to say just about ANYTHING to you
> 
> You may even think you are in the driveler, due to his subject matter
> 
> ...



Is he the one strapped to the wall in your avi???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Is he the one strapped to the wall in your avi???



Tagbabe!!!
You coming with Rutt tomorrow or you staying home with the dog?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi....



Hiya, Heather!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Is he the one strapped to the wall in your avi???



No Ma'am.......that's me

He's 6'1".....I'm a tall 5' 8 and 3/16"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi....



Hellooo poolgirl!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> geez, Jeff...
> that describes 3/4's of the peeps on here!



I know someone jus like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Not too many drivelers tonight!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Heather!!



Hey Robert!



Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am.......that's me
> 
> He's 6'1".....I'm a tall 5' 8 and 3/16"



I'm almost taller than you!



Jeff C. said:


> Hellooo poolgirl!!!!



This job thing is getting in the way of my "pool" activities...



Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too many drivelers tonight!!



nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Dang.....and I'm wide awake


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



 X6 or so


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WARNING: My son Jared (dubbed JMAN by Keebs) will be accompanying me to the Blast tomorrow, he is quite the character and liable to say just about ANYTHING to you
> 
> You may even think you are in the driveler, due to his subject matter
> 
> Also, his speech is not always clear....sometimes I have to ask him to repeat for me, but he will tell about STUFF you have no earthly idea what he is referring too. Heads-up!!!





OutFishHim said:


> Hi....



you gunna be at the blast too?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....and I'm wide awake



I bleve that is a personal problem


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife is too....sorry about the diminished pool activities


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll see you guys and gals tomorrow. I'm getting up about 0515.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....and I'm wide awake



same here. bed time isnt til about 4am...


but since i cant sleep til 2 again...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see you guys and gals tomorrow. I'm getting up about 0515.



OK bama...see you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see you guys and gals tomorrow. I'm getting up about 0515.



nite bamer


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> X6 or so



I just got home at 9:30 from work...Just opened number 2.



slip said:


> you gunna be at the blast too?



Nope, gotta work.



Jeff C. said:


> My wife is too....sorry about the diminished pool activities



I am 5'6".....and much, much taller when I wear certain shoes....

Thanks, looks like I'll be renewing my tanning membership..


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see you guys and gals tomorrow. I'm getting up about 0515.



see ya then Bama..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see you guys and gals tomorrow. I'm getting up about 0515.



have fun!



slip said:


> same here. bed time isnt til about 4am...
> 
> 
> but since i cant sleep til 2 again...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> have fun!



dont be  slip you'll scare him andhe'll break the mater booze


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> same here. bed time isnt til about 4am...
> 
> 
> but since i cant sleep til 2 again...



Considering how I feel now, I'll be lucky to get to sleep by 2am.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope, gotta work.


Pfffft


OutFishHim said:


>



what


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I just got home at 9:30 from work...Just opened number 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look taller in pics!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont be  slip you'll scare him andhe'll break the mater booze


DUDE....go ahead and tell everyone...


Jeff C. said:


> Considering how I feel now, I'll be lucky to get to sleep by 2am.



took the dog on a walk about a half hour ago....i could still take the place of a mule in a plow right now.

dont think ill be sleeping any time soon.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont be  slip you'll scare him andhe'll break the mater booze



I don't care......I don't like maters....



Jeff C. said:


> Considering how I feel now, I'll be lucky to get to sleep by 2am.



Benadryl?



slip said:


> Pfffft
> 
> 
> what



Don't you pfffft me young man!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> DUDE....go ahead and tell everyone...
> 
> 
> took the dog on a walk about a half hour ago....i could still take the place of a mule in a plow right now.
> ...



If I tell em mater booze they wont look at our _water_ bottles


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't care......I don't like maters....



well then everbody tell slip we got our first potential mater booze customer


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You look taller in pics!!!



Stawker..........



slip said:


> DUDE....go ahead and tell everyone...
> 
> 
> took the dog on a walk about a half hour ago....i could still take the place of a mule in a plow right now.
> ...



Benadryl?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tagbabe!!!
> You coming with Rutt tomorrow or you staying home with the dog?



Wouldn't miss it!  Tucker is stayin' home this time. 



Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am.......that's me
> 
> He's 6'1".....I'm a tall 5' 8 and 3/16"



Dang you ARE a short feller ain't ya??   



rhbama3 said:


> I'll see you guys and gals tomorrow. I'm getting up about 0515.



Dang ... missed ya!  Stupid laptop has viruses that are making it unbelievably SLOW and I can't reformat it until I find all the CD's/key codes for the software so I can reinstall everything when it's clean.  Oh well I'll see ya tomorrow.  

Hey Heather!!!   I could have sworn I had you in my MQ somewhere but I don't see it now and it'll take too long to go back now.  We'll miss you tomorrow.  Didn't know you'd started working already.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well then everbody tell slip we got our first potential mater booze customer



Not I!



You suppose it tastes like V-8?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Stawker..........
> 
> 
> 
> Benadryl?



is benadryl yer only answer for a sleep aid

do it the ole fashion way fellers HAMMER TIME


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not I!
> 
> 
> 
> You suppose it tastes like V-8?



or ketchup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Good evening Folks!!..........Spent the evening with Quack, and Crackerdave!!!.........Had to rush home before dark to feed the In-laws Chickens, and dog!!. Had to water the flowers as well........There is no reason for anybody to have that many potted flowers!!


Big thanks to Quack, and his lovely bride for dinner!!

Looking forward to seeing everybody tomorrow!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not I!
> 
> 
> 
> You suppose it tastes like V-8?



next crop comin off is melons and I know what they make


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Heather!!!   I could have sworn I had you in my MQ somewhere but I don't see it now and it'll take too long to go back now.  We'll miss you tomorrow.  Didn't know you'd started working already.



Hey Elaine! I started this past week.  I'll miss everyone too!  Hope ya'll have a great time!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!..........Spent the evening with Quack, and Crackerdave!!!.........Had to rush home before dark to feed the In-laws Chickens, and dog!!. Had to water the flowers as well........There is no reason for anybody to have that many potted flowers!!
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Quack, and his lovely bride for dinner!!
> ...



howdy RUTT pull up a seat and have a cold one


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is benadryl yer only answer for a sleep aid
> 
> do it the ole fashion way fellers HAMMER TIME





<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2c4L4CPfQY8&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2c4L4CPfQY8&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



Hankus said:


> or ketchup



Bleck!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!..........Spent the evening with Quack, and Crackerdave!!!.........Had to rush home before dark to feed the In-laws Chickens, and dog!!. Had to water the flowers as well........There is no reason for anybody to have that many potted flowers!!
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Quack, and his lovely bride for dinner!!
> ...



Hey Mitch!    Will miss ya'll tomorrow!



Hankus said:


> next crop comin off is melons and I know what they make



Ok, I'll try that...


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If I tell em mater booze they wont look at our _water_ bottles







OutFishHim said:


> Not I!
> 
> 
> 
> You suppose it tastes like V-8?


no ma! im not drinking booze, im just getting my daily serving of fruits and vegetables!


yeah i just dont see that working...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



yes you are I meant hit yerself in the head with a hammer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't care......I don't like maters....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm....not a bad idea!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Stawker..........
> 
> 
> 
> Benadryl?



Just not a very good one!!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Wouldn't miss it!  Tucker is stayin' home this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Ma'am....you must have missed where I said a TALL 5'8 and 3/16"



Hankus said:


> is benadryl yer only answer for a sleep aid
> 
> do it the ole fashion way fellers HAMMER TIME



I did



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!..........Spent the evening with Quack, and Crackerdave!!!.........Had to rush home before dark to feed the In-laws Chickens, and dog!!. Had to water the flowers as well........There is no reason for anybody to have that many potted flowers!!
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Quack, and his lovely bride for dinner!!
> ...



Hey Rutt...looking forward to meeting you Folks tomorrow


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> no ma! im not drinking booze, im just getting my daily serving of fruits and vegetables!
> 
> 
> yeah i just dont see that working...



I've seed worse plans succeed


shoot I've had worse plans that succeeded


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....not a bad idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was a pretty MMQ JeffC and it needs no deserves a


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> no ma! im not drinking booze, im just getting my daily serving of fruits and vegetables!
> 
> 
> yeah i just dont see that working...



See, you have it all figured out!


Do you still have a bunch?   If so, bring some tomorrow and give them to one of my people to give to me....I'll make some spaghetti sauce...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that was a pretty MMQ JeffC and it needs no deserves a


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yes you are I meant hit yerself in the head with a hammer



Why would I hit myself in the head with a hammer? 



Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....not a bad idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just not a very good one!!!



Drink a beer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> See, you have it all figured out!
> 
> 
> Do you still have a bunch?   If so, bring some tomorrow and give them to one of my people to give to me....I'll make some spaghetti sauce...



And FRESH salsa....to go with some Ritas or Beer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

mater booze  mater booze  mater booze 


too much dancin n mater booze Beerkus fall down


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Drink a beer?



Or 12?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why would I hit myself in the head with a hammer?



how bad ya wanta sleep 

desperate times=desperate measures


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy RUTT pull up a seat and have a cold one


Will do Sir!!........If only for a little while!!.....Been a long day!!




OutFishHim said:


> Hey Mitch!    Will miss ya'll tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Gonna miss you tomorrow too!!..........Glad to hear you have a new job though!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> And FRESH salsa....to go with some Ritas or Beer



I don't eat salsa.......it has raw maters and onions!  But I'll make you some!

and I'll drink the ritas...


Hankus said:


> mater booze  mater booze  mater booze
> 
> 
> too much dancin n mater booze Beerkus fall down





It sounds like you just did...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why would I hit myself in the head with a hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a beer?



I izz


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Drink a beer?





OutFishHim said:


> Or 12?



1 is too many and 12 aint near enuff


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> how bad ya wanta sleep
> 
> desperate times=desperate measures



I never said I wanted to go to sleep...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Will do Sir!!........If only for a little while!!.....Been a long day!!
> 
> 
> Gonna miss you tomorrow too!!..........Glad to hear you have a new job though!!



Thank you!  And job is going great....lots of potential....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Will do Sir!!........If only for a little while!!.....Been a long day!!



shore has been it was a cool 110 in the warehouse while I was in it today, but I dodged it as much as possible


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't eat salsa.......it has raw maters and onions!  But I'll make you some!
> 
> and I'll drink the ritas...
> 
> ...



Add some cheese to it 

I'll drink a rita or three


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It sounds like you just did...



I'm better now that I did the mater booze shuffle


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I never said I wanted to go to sleep...



not you idjit, slip n JeffC


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....not a bad idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Jeffro!!......Looking forward to it!!



Hankus said:


> mater booze  mater booze  mater booze
> 
> 
> too much dancin n mater booze Beerkus fall down


Easy there feller!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeffro!!......Looking forward to it!!
> 
> Easy there feller!!



sorry it was the mater worm at the bottom  that made me do that last part


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've seed worse plans succeed
> 
> 
> shoot I've had worse plans that succeeded


my plans never work....ever


OutFishHim said:


> See, you have it all figured out!
> 
> 
> Do you still have a bunch?   If so, bring some tomorrow and give them to one of my people to give to me....I'll make some spaghetti sauce...



all i have right now is green maters, i had to cut bent limbs and just took the green ones off. but ill save you a bag of frozen maters if ya want? they feeze just fine solid from what i've read heck if i know...i dont cook em i just grow em...but thats what i've been told anyway

should be able to make sketti sasue from it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Add some cheese to it
> 
> I'll drink a rita or three



Nothing cold and wet goes on my tortilla chips!

Last time I had that many ritas, Snowbabe was here....wasn't pretty.....



Hankus said:


> I'm better now that I did the mater booze shuffle



Hey Sensuous...............






































Sensuous up, can you get me a beer?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> my plans never work....ever



but ya did have a plan and that is always step one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeffro!!......Looking forward to it!!
> 
> Easy there feller!!



RUTT....see post # 269...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nothing cold and wet goes on my tortilla chips!
> 
> Last time I had that many ritas, Snowbabe was here....wasn't pretty.....
> 
> ...



sorry I done drunk all the ones I bought fer company and ya aint gettin mine


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy RUTT pull up a seat and have a cold one



Ahem!!     I don't recall you inviting ME to pull up a seat!  Next round is on YOU.  



Hankus said:


> yes you are I meant hit yerself in the head with a hammer



Uhmmm... I'll stick with the benedryl!   

(and ritas! ) :bigrin3:



OutFishHim said:


> See, you have it all figured out!
> 
> 
> Do you still have a bunch?   If so, bring some tomorrow and give them to one of my people to give to me....I'll make some spaghetti sauce...



Heather has minions!   Just send it by one of her peeps!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank you!  And job is going great....lots of potential....


That's what I heard!!........Good news to hear!!



Hankus said:


> shore has been it was a cool 110 in the warehouse while I was in it today, but I dodged it as much as possible


Same here, tried to stay in the AC as much as possible!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nothing cold and wet goes on my tortilla chips!
> 
> Last time I had that many ritas, Snowbabe was here....wasn't pretty.....
> 
> ...



Seriously, have you ever tried heating it in the microwave.....we love it like that!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Heather has minions!   Just send it by one of her peeps!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm better now that I did the mater booze shuffle







Hankus said:


> not you idjit, slip n JeffC



you said you, I was just checkin'



slip said:


> my plans never work....ever
> 
> 
> all i have right now is green maters, i had to cut bent limbs and just took the green ones off. but ill save you a bag of frozen maters if ya want? they feeze just fine solid from what i've read heck if i know...i dont cook em i just grow em...but thats what i've been told anyway
> ...



I'll try, if you're wanting to get rid of some....I don't want to take away from your stash.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> my plans never work....ever
> 
> 
> all i have right now is green maters, i had to cut bent limbs and just took the green ones off. but ill save you a bag of frozen maters if ya want? they feeze just fine solid from what i've read heck if i know...i dont cook em i just grow em...but thats what i've been told anyway
> ...



from the looks of things you've already been hittin' the mater sasue!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ahem!!     I don't recall you inviting ME to pull up a seat!  Next round is on YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont recall bein invited to your first MQ so I didnt figger you'd sit clost enuff to need a drink


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

all around


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm better now that I did the mater booze shuffle


That anything like the Muddy Shuffle??



Hankus said:


> sorry it was the mater worm at the bottom  that made me do that last part


........Learn your limitations!!



OutFishHim said:


> Nothing cold and wet goes on my tortilla chips!
> 
> Last time I had that many ritas, Snowbabe was here....wasn't pretty.....
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll try, if you're wanting to get rid of some....I don't want to take away from your stash.


been picking off of 9 plants for about a month....even the chickens are getting tired of maters.

maybe FPG?


Tag-a-long said:


> from the looks of things you've already been hittin' the mater sasue!



need mah vi...viter-mins fur energy fur tah blast....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorry I done drunk all the ones I bought fer company and ya aint gettin mine



I took yours when you were doin' the shuffle!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's what I heard!!........Good news to hear!!
> 
> Same here, tried to stay in the AC as much as possible!!



Wait a minute......._which_ job did you think I took?!?!?



Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, have you ever tried heating it in the microwave.....we love it like that!!!



I never have..... 



slip said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That anything like the Muddy Shuffle??
> 
> ........Learn your limitations!!



aint sure is it kinda like the shuffle described by Hank III "and I like to get pure drunk in that Mississippi mud" 

I'm stretchin my boundaries everday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> from the looks of things you've already been hittin' the mater sasue!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I took yours when you were doin' the shuffle!



them was the cheapies I still got my pirate stash hid


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That anything like the Muddy Shuffle??







slip said:


> been picking off of 9 plants for about a month....even the chickens are getting tired of maters.
> 
> maybe FPG?
> 
> ...



I hate waiting....



Hankus said:


> aint sure is it kinda like the shuffle described by Hank III "and I like to get pure drunk in that Mississippi mud"



It's the kind where you fall in a bush at the end...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wait a minute......._which_ job did you think I took?!?!?






Hankus said:


> aint sure is it kinda like the shuffle described by Hank III "and I like to get pure drunk in that Mississippi mud"
> 
> I'm stretchin my boundaries everday


Sumpin like that!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> them was the cheapies I still got my pirate stash hid



I am a woman,......you can not hide things from me....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That anything like the Muddy Shuffle??



   two steps forward and one to side???  



Hankus said:


> I dont recall bein invited to your first MQ so I didnt figger you'd sit clost enuff to need a drink



What in the name of Quacks coozie does where I sit have to do with needing a drink.  Didn't your mama teach you to respect your elders?? 



Hankus said:


> all around



Thank ya sweetie!    I get a bit fiesty when I'm parched.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's the kind where you fall in a bush at the end...



well doggies I jus fell didnt have no bush handy
rekon I gots ta werk  on thatun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I took yours when you were doin' the shuffle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put salsa in bowl and heat in microwave for ample time to get it hot....dip tortilla chip and enjoy....add cheese if you like


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's the kind where you fall in a bush at the end...


He would have to ride the cow first!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am a woman,......you can not hide things from me....



yes I can I been in trainin fer 20odd years(countin ma, sis, gfs n such), I'm plum near ready to retire from the hidin business til I get another girl


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well doggies I jus fell didnt have no bush handy
> rekon I gots ta werk  on thatun



Yea, that was pure luck for him....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> two steps forward and one to side???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma taught me to  stay away from women demandin a drink jus fer bein in the pleasure of my company


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yea, that was pure luck for him....



ya caint beat luck


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate waiting....



well thats what you get for letting work get infront of play.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadgum, Hankus!
> That was a MMQ that Snowbabe would be proud of!
> 
> In honor of Bubbette coming home tonight, I just ate 3 chili dogs with onions and a big bag of BBQ tater chips!


 WTG Hankus! 


Jeff C. said:


> You look taller in pics!!!



Put most of the WOW's next to me, and then you can see how tall they really are 


Evenin Folks!!!

Ugh I need more boxes  shoulda stopped at Walmart again  

Hows yall doin this fine evenin?


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Put salsa in bowl and heat in microwave for ample time to get it hot....dip tortilla chip and enjoy....add cheese if you like



dude.....teaching a woman to cook?

im going to burn your mancard with 2 sticks tommorow...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He would have to ride the cow first!!



I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WTG Hankus!
> 
> 
> Put most of the WOW's next to me, and then you can see how tall they really are
> ...



SNOWY


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Put salsa in bowl and heat in microwave for ample time to get it hot....dip tortilla chip and enjoy....add cheese if you like



I did pour a jar over a pot roast and cooked in the the crock pot one time......that right there was good!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> He would have to ride the cow first!!







Hankus said:


> yes I can I been in trainin fer 20odd years(countin ma, sis, gfs n such), I'm plum near ready to retire from the hidin business til I get another girl



20 years...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> them was the cheapies I still got my pirate stash hid





OutFishHim said:


> I am a woman,......you can not hide things from me....


Listen and learn young man!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> dude.....teaching a woman to cook?
> 
> im going to burn your mancard with 2 sticks tommorow...



easy slip everbodys gotta make a sacrifice, I been tryin to teach this frog to cook fer a week now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WTG Hankus!
> 
> 
> Put most of the WOW's next to me, and then you can see how tall they really are
> ...



SNOWYYYYY  How TALL you are ???

I'm a little out of the loop....you moving???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Listen and learn young man!!



I'm learnin to diversify my belongins I TELL YA THAT MUCH


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> SNOWYYYYY  How TALL you are ???
> 
> I'm a little out of the loop....you moving???



naw she jus packs her stuff bout once a month to see how many boxes it takes


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WTG Hankus!
> 
> 
> Put most of the WOW's next to me, and then you can see how tall they really are
> ...



Were you ears burning?  I just talked about you....


Hankus said:


> I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets



you will if I say you will.......  It's a nice cow......there are many pictures of me on said cow...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> SNOWYYYYY  How TALL you are ???
> 
> I'm a little out of the loop....you moving???



shes gonna be a farm girl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> dude.....teaching a woman to cook?
> 
> im going to burn your mancard with 2 sticks tommorow...



Cain't hep it....like to cook.....my way!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Were you ears burning?  I just talked about you....
> 
> 
> you will if I say you will.......  It's a nice cow......there are many pictures of me on said cow...



let me repeat



Hankus said:


> I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He would have to ride the cow first!!



Muddy?? or Hankus???  



Hankus said:


> ma taught me to  stay away from women demandin a drink jus fer bein in the pleasure of my company



Don't listen to her ... she was just tryin' to keep ya outta trouble!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> let me repeat



Do you have any idea how many I've gotten on said cow?



Male and female!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WTG Hankus!
> 
> 
> Put most of the WOW's next to me, and then you can see how tall they really are
> ...


Hey Snowy!!..........Don't look now , but I think that chicken is giving you the stink eye!!



Hankus said:


> I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets


Got to ride the cow to get to the next step of initiation!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw she jus packs her stuff bout once a month to see how many boxes it takes



    I just wanted a little more detail....I'm NOSEY too


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Do you have any idea how many I've gotten on said cow?
> 
> 
> 
> Male and female!



and yet I say



Hankus said:


> I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets



ya see me n cows got an agreement I dont ride them and they dont ride me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........Don't look now , but I think that chicken is giving you the stink eye!!
> 
> Got to ride the cow to get to the next step of initiation!!



dont care



Hankus said:


> I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and they dont ride me



woah...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I just wanted a little more detail....I'm NOSEY too



shes headed to a farm, she'll be back to tell ya about it or ya can check bout 2 drivels ago I bleve


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and yet I say
> 
> 
> 
> ya see me n cows got an agreement I dont ride them and they dont ride me



this one does not move....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> let me repeat




You must pull tail of said cow while riding Hankus!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint ridin no cow, no sir no nuhuh no matter how drunk I gets



chicken!  



OutFishHim said:


> you will if I say you will.......  It's a nice cow......there are many pictures of me on said cow...



If I recall correctly there was at least once we rode the cow together!     wonder what ever happened to those pictures??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

slip said:


> woah...



thats what I said as I struck out


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly there was at least once we rode the cow together!     wonder what ever happened to those pictures??



I believe we did!  I think I may have some....  And then we got fresh with Bubba...


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't hep it....like to cook.....my way!!!



i must admit...i cook everyonce in a while too. only outside though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Were you ears burning?  I just talked about you....
> 
> 
> you will if I say you will.......  It's a nice cow......there are many pictures of me on said cow...






Hankus said:


> let me repeat


Careful what you say bub!!.........You might like it!!.......You never know!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Muddy?? or Hankus???






OutFishHim said:


> Do you have any idea how many I've gotten on said cow?
> 
> 
> 
> Male and female!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> this one does not move....





Jeff C. said:


> You must pull tail of said cow while riding Hankus!!!





Tag-a-long said:


> chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly there was at least once we rode the cow together!     wonder what ever happened to those pictures??



dont care

dont care

call me whatever ya like I raise em so I know em well

NO COWS we gots a bad history and I only like to eat em


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Careful what you say bub!!.........You might like it!!.......You never know!!



only cow I like is on a plate and cooked the cowboy way


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and yet I say
> 
> 
> 
> ya see me n cows got an agreement I dont ride them and they dont ride me



I wonder if AJ'd bring Bessie to FPG??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> only cow I like is on a plate and cooked the cowboy way



the cowboy way- lop off his horns, wipe his tail, run him by the fire and put him on the plate --------in other words a good vet could still save him


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I wonder if AJ'd bring Bessie to FPG??



once again I AINT GETTIN ON NO COW


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, Yen or Yang, just don't know which.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Still looking Elaine......I did come across this.....remember the Ghetto Wedding I went to last year?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont care
> 
> dont care
> 
> ...




You just haven't met the RIGHT cow!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, Yen or Yang, just don't know which.



 HT was it hawt enuff fer ya


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You just haven't met the RIGHT cow!!!



that may be it but I aint takin no chances rite now


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I wonder if AJ'd bring Bessie to FPG??



I wonder if AJ could bring some maters back for me?



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, Yen or Yang, just don't know which.



Howdy HT!



Jeff C. said:


> You just haven't met the RIGHT cow!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> SNOWY


*HANKUS!*  


Jeff C. said:


> SNOWYYYYY  How TALL you are ???
> 
> I'm a little out of the loop....you moving???


Heeeeeeeeey Jeff!!   I'm 5'9" barefoot 

Movin to a 67ac farm.. in other words.. heaven 


OutFishHim said:


> Were you ears burning?  I just talked about you....
> 
> 
> you will if I say you will.......  It's a nice cow......there are many pictures of me on said cow...


I was WONDERIN what that smell was 

Glad to hear job is goin well Sista 



Tag-a-long said:


> Muddy?? or Hankus???
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to her ... she was just tryin' to keep ya outta trouble!


Heeeeeeeeeeeeey TagSista!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!..........Don't look now , but I think that chicken is giving you the stink eye!!
> 
> Got to ride the cow to get to the next step of initiation!!



Hey Mitch 

Yes, yes he was   I stopped feeding em seeds for a minute, to do take a picture, and thats the look he gave me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and yet I say
> 
> 
> 
> ya see me n cows got an agreement I dont ride them and they dont ride me





Hankus said:


> dont care


Your loss dude!!



OutFishHim said:


> this one does not move....






Tag-a-long said:


> chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly there was at least once we rode the cow together!     wonder what ever happened to those pictures??






OutFishHim said:


> I believe we did!  I think I may have some....  And then we got fresh with Bubba...


Dang that Bubba!!...He is a sly one, and a ladies man!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I believe we did!  I think I may have some....  And then we got fresh with Bubba...



It was the best time Bubba ever had!    I think he'd had one too many natty lights!  



Hankus said:


> once again I AINT GETTIN ON NO COW



come on ... she's a low rider so you ain't got far to fall!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, Yen or Yang, just don't know which.



Hey HT! How ya is?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Your loss dude!!



its okay I've lost before


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It was the best time Bubba ever had!    I think he'd had one too many natty lights!
> 
> 
> 
> come on ... she's a low rider so you ain't got far to fall!



low, slow, pretty
it dont matter no descriptive term is gonna sugar coat the fact that it is a cow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, Yen or Yang, just don't know which.



HT....Howdy Bud!!! eenie meanie mineie moe....



OutFishHim said:


> Still looking Elaine......I did come across this.....remember the Ghetto Wedding I went to last year?



You makin me hungry now



OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if AJ could bring some maters back for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy HT!







SnowHunter said:


> *HANKUS!*
> 
> Heeeeeeeeey Jeff!!   I'm 5'9" barefoot
> 
> ...



Dang girl....my wife's height....Good for you then!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

first beer drank tomorrow will be a Keystone


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HT was it hawt enuff fer ya


Yes sir-ree bobster it has been. 110 an up. Specally in the planes, bout 140.



OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if AJ could bring some maters back for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy HT!


Hi Heather, how you? long time.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey HT! How ya is?


Well to tell the truff. I been French fried past couple days, but now i am craving Thai. Go figure that.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2010)

ok gotta get more packin done  

Yall have a goodun, enjoy the BLAST!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> first beer drank tomorrow will be a Keystone


Bocephus i thought those were mag wheels.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes sir-ree bobster it has been. 110 an up. Specally in the planes, bout 140.



daddy says its 120 where he worked today, and it was 110 plus in the warehouse today, but I only got bout 4 hours of that


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Still looking Elaine......I did come across this.....remember the Ghetto Wedding I went to last year?



   It just ain't a weddin' if you ain't got cheese puffs and half a hot dog!    



Hankus said:


> low, slow, pretty
> it dont matter no descriptive term is gonna sugar coat the fact that it is a cow



She's white ... but I wouldn't call her pretty!  She's actually a little battle worn and startin' to show her age a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok gotta get more packin done
> 
> Yall have a goodun, enjoy the BLAST!



Bye Snowy....Thanks....will do


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Bocephus i thought those were mag wheels.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> first beer drank tomorrow will be a Keystone



you going to the balst tommorrow?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HT....Howdy Bud!!! eenie meanie mineie moe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hey Jeff, where you been bud. Is all o.k?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It just ain't a weddin' if you ain't got cheese puffs and half a hot dog!
> 
> 
> 
> She's white ... but I wouldn't call her pretty!  She's actually a little battle worn and startin' to show her age a bit.



dont care


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It just ain't a weddin' if you ain't got cheese puffs and half a hot dog!
> 
> 
> 
> She's white ... but I wouldn't call her pretty!  She's actually a little battle worn and startin' to show her age a bit.



Bring her!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> you going to the balst tommorrow?



like I tolt kaintuck I aint gots much scratch so IDK


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Elaine, I do not have a picture of you and I on the cow together.....

But here is Bubba!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

SLIP, master of the Stealth. See ya soon?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> you going to the balst tommorrow?



 wanna change my answer I aint goin to balst I dont even now where it is


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> SLIP, master of the Stealth. See ya soon?


yes sir, fo sho 


Hankus said:


> wanna change my answer I aint goin to balst I dont even now where it is



blast * 

macon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Elaine, I do not have a picture of you and I on the cow together.....
> 
> But here is Bubba!



that Bubber is a handsome feller, but he looks kinda pasty yall sure hes allright, he looks DEAD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, where you been bud. Is all o.k?



Yes sir....I was out of town for a few weeks....AND my computer was on the fritz for a week. Good to be back with you FINE folks!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir, fo sho
> 
> 
> blast *
> ...



then change my answer back to my first answer


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> like I tolt kaintuck I aint gots much scratch so IDK


So Hank, just sell yer cans. That be enough fo gas an all else. Problem solved.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So Hank, just sell yer cans. That be enough fo gas an all else. Problem solved.



no _can_ do thats what I did to finance the fiasco/shindig with bigox911 and strych9 last friday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont care
> 
> dont care
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> only cow I like is on a plate and cooked the cowboy way


You wouldn't wan't to eat this one!!



SnowHunter said:


> *HANKUS!*
> 
> Heeeeeeeeey Jeff!!   I'm 5'9" barefoot
> 
> ...


I don't think he likes it when you stop feeding him!!



Tag-a-long said:


> It was the best time Bubba ever had!    I think he'd had one too many natty lights!
> 
> 
> 
> come on ... she's a low rider so you ain't got far to fall!


Bubba had a good day that day!!



Hankus said:


> its okay I've lost before


Guess it don't matter much when you don't know what you lost!!



SnowHunter said:


> ok gotta get more packin done
> 
> Yall have a goodun, enjoy the BLAST!


G'night!!.......Gonna miss you tomorrow!!.........Get your stuff took care of so you can make FPG!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that Bubber is a handsome feller, but he looks kinda pasty yall sure hes allright, he looks DEAD


One time the game warden wuz a coming an his pardner says, ya need to check him fo a pulse, as many dove as he let go by.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir....I was out of town for a few weeks....AND my computer was on the fritz for a week. Good to be back with you FINE folks!!!!


All cool, naw we runnin back good. Crank'er up.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> One time the game warden wuz a coming an his pardner says, ya need to check him fo a pulse, as many dove as he let go by.



  

they may come by but they are at least shot toward


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Guess it don't matter much when you don't know what you lost!!



yep and ya don't care much either


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good nite Snowy, have a gooden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

I think these 'NEW FANGLED SPIRALS' in the bottle necks make the beer go down faster


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok gotta get more packin done
> 
> Yall have a goodun, enjoy the BLAST!



niters SNOWY


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think these 'NEW FANGLED SPIRALS' in the bottle necks make the beer go down faster



MILLER LITE TO SAVE THE DAY sang to the tune of Underdog


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Elaine, I do not have a picture of you and I on the cow together.....
> 
> But here is Bubba!





Hankus said:


> that Bubber is a handsome feller, but he looks kinda pasty yall sure hes allright, he looks DEAD


I think he was a little shy, and embarrassed!!

I may be able to dig up a photo of you two on Bessie!!........Give me just a minute!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok gotta get more packin done
> 
> Yall have a goodun, enjoy the BLAST!



Hey Chicky .... sorry I missed ya!  



Hankus said:


> that Bubber is a handsome feller, but he looks kinda pasty yall sure hes allright, he looks DEAD



He was still lookin' good there ... this was AFTER he passed out and Al had to carry him off!  



Heather I checked mine ... I don't have the cow either!  



Hankus said:


> no _can_ do thats what I did to finance the fiasco/shindig with bigox911 and strych9 last friday



Still on restriction huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> MILLER LITE TO SAVE THE DAY sang to the tune of Underdog


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> He was still lookin' good there ... this was AFTER he passed out and Al had to carry him off!
> 
> Still on restriction huh??



so hes a professional drinker, well I like him already

no restriction on anything but my wallet, and its goin beyond restriction


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think these 'NEW FANGLED SPIRALS' in the bottle necks make the beer go down faster


Mach 1


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so hes a professional drinker, well I like him already
> 
> no restriction on anything but my wallet, and its goin beyond restriction


Sweet tea an cornbread fo me.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



thought ya mite prishate that 

I even went so far as to change Billy Curringtons new song to "my nat lights" cuz I dont drink Bud beers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Sweet tea an cornbread fo me.



HT...you gonna be at BLAST???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mach 1



one of the sweetest Hoss's they ever put out



hogtrap44 said:


> Sweet tea an cornbread fo me.



beer n hawg hides


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HT...you gonna be at BLAST???


Yes sir! Look fwd to see you and all friends there. Should be around 10:00am. Where will you be at there?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> one of the sweetest Hoss's they ever put out
> 
> 
> 
> beer n hawg hides


Yep usta be fo me too. Had to scale way back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes sir! Look fwd to see you and all friends there. Should be around 10:00am. Where will you be at there?




Lookin' for y'all!!!

 I'm gonna go see Sultan and Nic right off though...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep usta be fo me too. Had to scale way back.



this is scaled back n after july I'm scalin back to jus the beer when I drink


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin' for y'all!!!
> 
> I'm gonna go see Sultan and Nic right off though...



after that knife aint ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> after that knife aint ya



Would love to win it....registered to win a $900.00 bike today for my son at a bicycle shop....wish me luck!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin' for y'all!!!
> 
> I'm gonna go see Sultan and Nic right off though...



If you find Nic you'll find a bunch of us I'm sure!  Alright fellas ... gotta call it a night or I won't make it there tomorrow.  See some of ya'll tomorrow ... Hankus you keep thinks from gettin' outta hand around here til we get back.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> If you find Nic you'll find a bunch of us I'm sure!  Alright fellas ... gotta call it a night or I won't make it there tomorrow.  See some of ya'll tomorrow ... Hankus you keep thinks from gettin' outta hand around here til we get back.



G'night Tag.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> If you find Nic you'll find a bunch of us I'm sure!  Alright fellas ... gotta call it a night or I won't make it there tomorrow.  See some of ya'll tomorrow ... Hankus you keep thinks from gettin' outta hand around here til we get back.


Nite Tag, get rested. Big day tommorrow. Takes me bout 20 min to get there. See ya'll too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Would love to win it....registered to win a $900.00 bike today for my son at a bicycle shop....wish me luck!!!


Gooooood luck bud.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> If you find Nic you'll find a bunch of us I'm sure!  Alright fellas ... gotta call it a night or I won't make it there tomorrow.  See some of ya'll tomorrow ... Hankus you keep thinks from gettin' outta hand around here til we get back.



gnite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Chicky .... sorry I missed ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't found nutthin either!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Yes sir! Look fwd to see you and all friends there. Should be around 10:00am. Where will you be at there?


Based on my Observations last year!!............There will be a crowd hanging out by the entrance............There will be a crowd hanging out at Nick's booth.............And there will be a crowd hanging around whatever kind of shade can be found in the parking lot drinking beer!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello everyone! late night for everyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> If you find Nic you'll find a bunch of us I'm sure!  Alright fellas ... gotta call it a night or I won't make it there tomorrow.  See some of ya'll tomorrow ... Hankus you keep thinks from gettin' outta hand around here til we get back.



Yes Ma'am...that's what I figgered...G'nite, see you tomorrow...looking forward to meeting you!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Gooooood luck bud.



Thank You Sir 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ain't found nutthin either!!
> 
> Based on my Observations last year!!............There will be a crowd hanging out by the entrance............There will be a crowd hanging out at Nick's booth.............And there will be a crowd hanging around whatever kind of shade can be found in the parking lot drinking beer!!



Thanks for the heads-up Rutt!!!



Hankus said:


>



Nite Hankus!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ain't found nutthin either!!
> 
> Based on my Observations last year!!............There will be a crowd hanging out by the entrance............There will be a crowd hanging out at Nick's booth.............And there will be a crowd hanging around whatever kind of shade can be found in the parking lot drinking beer!!


O.K good deal. I'm sure i'll see ya'll there. 
 Well, awake time is thru, been thru fo a while. Off to the Yak sack for recharge. Ya'll be good. Nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello everyone! late night for everyone?



Howdy 242....purty much, but gettin' a lil drowsie now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> O.K good deal. I'm sure i'll see ya'll there.
> Well, awake time is thru, been thru fo a while. Off to the Yak sack for recharge. Ya'll be good. Nite



Lookin' forward to meeting you HT...Good Nite!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello everyone! late night for everyone?


Oops just caught ya newbe. Come to Blast. Well have fun, comical folkz here.  All good. Nite bud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Alrighty folks....I made myself sleepy.... see ya at the Blast tomorrow if ya going


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Everyone is leaving the new guy! nooooooooooo! looks like is me against the drivel!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello everyone! late night for everyone?


Howdy Ya Jefferson County Redneck!!.........So what do ya do for a good time on Saturday night??.............Party in Riddleville???


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Ya Jefferson County Redneck!!.........So what do ya do for a good time on Saturday night??.............Party in Riddleville???



hahaha riddleville if for you washington county people.....bartow is the hip spot. i was actually in the AUG for a little while with friends. do we know each other?? may have met ya i went to high school in washington county


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Ya Jefferson County Redneck!!.........So what do ya do for a good time on Saturday night??.............Party in Riddleville???



 pickin on da newbie???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hahaha riddleville if for you washington county people.....bartow is the hip spot. i was actually in the AUG for a little while with friends. do we know each other?? may have met ya i went to high school in washington county



Rutt?? you??? hi-school????    
You're KILLING ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> pickin on da newbie???



haha na! im redneck thru and thru. jefferson county/washinton county is crawling with our kind


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Rutt?? you??? hi-school????
> You're KILLING ME!!!!!!!!



hahaha i meant i may know him from the county not from school!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha na! im redneck thru and thru. jefferson county/washinton county is crawling with our kind



Darlin', you ain't cornered the market on redneckness, I can promise you!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hahaha i meant i may know him from the county not from school!!!



ya'll prob'ly do, if you played foooball, I can near 'bout guareentee, you know his wife!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

Beerkus don slipppped out on us!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you ain't cornered the market on redneckness, I can promise you!!



haha   man this grizzly is hittin the spot  why dont they make a similie with a chew in its mouth????


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ya'll prob'ly do, if you played foooball, I can near 'bout guareentee, you know his wife!!



looks familiar....i live in jefferson but went to high school at the private school in washington county.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello everyone! late night for everyone?





242outdoors said:


> hahaha riddleville if for you washington county people.....bartow is the hip spot. i was actually in the AUG for a little while with friends. do we know each other?? may have met ya i went to high school in washington county


Not much of a chance you know me!!........You ever hang out at Mckinney's Pond, or Colemans Lake??



Keebs said:


> pickin on da newbie???


Give me a break woman!!....Gotta have my fun!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> looks familiar....i live in jefferson but went to high school at the private school in washington county.



~~Ahem~~ I went to private school down here too..........played all over the state of GA..........although, mine is now closed, still holds a special place in my heart............  ain't nuttin like it!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

i go to colemans sometimes. sure i have seen you around and didnt know. im sure you know other guys i'm friends with.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not much of a chance you know me!!........You ever hang out at Mckinney's Pond, or Colemans Lake??
> 
> Give me a break woman!!....Gotta have my fun!!



MIIIITCH!!!!!!! ya still hanging!! Hey darlin', get my texts????


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~Ahem~~ I went to private school down here too..........played all over the state of GA..........although, mine is now closed, still holds a special place in my heart............  ain't nuttin like it!



awesome!! yea i loved private school ball. back to back state champs when i played in high school loved every minute


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> awesome!! yea i loved private school ball. back to back state champs when i played in high school loved every minute



what school did you go to?  is it GISA?? I hazz connections still............


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what school did you go to?  is it GISA?? I hazz connections still............



Brentwood in sandersville!! war eagles!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Brentwood in sandersville!! war eagles!!!



I remember War Eagles, but not Brentwood, ever hear the name Tommy Whittle??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha na! im redneck thru and thru. jefferson county/washinton county is crawling with our kind





Keebs said:


> Darlin', you ain't cornered the market on redneckness, I can promise you!!






Keebs said:


> Beerkus don slipppped out on us!!


Light weight!!



242outdoors said:


> looks familiar....i live in jefferson but went to high school at the private school in washington county.


Brentwood elite!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I remember War Eagles, but not Brentwood, ever hear the name Tommy Whittle??



dont believe so? school?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Light weight!!
> 
> Brentwood elite!!



no elite here haha. i didnt fit in with elite haha. just a poor redneck....my parents just chose private school


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Light weight!!
> 
> Brentwood elite!!


Aaahhh, gotcha!! 



242outdoors said:


> dont believe so? school?



Darlin', he is "2nd in charge" of the GISA, he be my b-i-l, started out from Tech., became my coach/teacher, ended up being my b-i-l and *the rest is history*, good guy, he has to attend all "state sanctioned events" allllll over the state!   love my Tommy! 
ok, gotta get up & go to town (ugh) in the am for a new kitchen faucet set, this'un is leaking and help finish with the camper, coming along pretty good on it! 
Ya'll take it easy!! (or any way ya can git it! )


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MIIIITCH!!!!!!! ya still hanging!! Hey darlin', get my texts????


Don't wan't any more chocolate milk!!!..........Placed my order with Cabela's!!.............The other one......ummmm........I think I will leave that one alone!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, gotcha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got ya! good guy to know i reckon! well i reckon he was at our state championships  take it easy and have a great night!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> no elite here haha. i didnt fit in with elite haha. just a poor redneck....my parents just chose private school



I know where you're coming from, my Daddy was a self employed electrician, "worked out" most of our tuition, nuttin wrong wiff the "workin man"!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know where you're coming from, my Daddy was a self employed electrician, "worked out" most of our tuition, nuttin wrong wiff the "workin man"!!



same here! my parents were too good to me!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't wan't any more chocolate milk!!!..........Placed my order with Cabela's!!.............The other one......ummmm........I think I will leave that one alone!!






242outdoors said:


> got ya! good guy to know i reckon! well i reckon he was at our state championships  take it easy and have a great night!!



I can promise he was there!!   If you were a "all star player" type, I can also promise he'd know you by name!!
Ok, gotta go now for real!   Welcome 242, looks like you can "hang" wiff this bunch, but be careful, it's addicting!!!  You're warning has been given!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

it's too late i'm addicted!!!! he would def know my buddy that played he had some records! goodnite!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, gotcha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night Darlin!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm out!! Hope youre coming to FPG Rutt! if i dont see ya before then. I'm on the lookout!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, gotcha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good night!!



242outdoors said:


> same here! my parents were too good to me!


Son glad you realize how good your parents were to you!!........You should tell them sometime!!



242outdoors said:


> I'm out!! Hope youre coming to FPG Rutt! if i dont see ya before then. I'm on the lookout!


I will be there!!........242 is State Rd. 242!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Man I am soooooo glad I am at work and not The Blast


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Man I am soooooo glad I am at work and not The Blast



yeah...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



are you coming to the blast?


seems like just about everyone has backed out already.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah...



What up Dude? Sure hate I'm gona miss it. 


First time you seen the sun come up in a while aint it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> are you coming to the blast?
> 
> 
> seems like just about everyone has backed out already.


 

Nope, not interested.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What up BroHope all is well with ya.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Dude? Sure hate I'm gona miss it.
> 
> 
> First time you seen the sun come up in a while aint it.



since the last time i was the in the turkey woods.
freakin dogs need to set they're alarm clock back afew hours

i hate it too man. wanted to meet you and your folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up BroHope all is well with ya.


 
Yep workin hard. Fixin to hit the yard and do some more work.... Y'all have a goodun'.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Man I am soooooo glad I am at work and not The Blast



Saturday's at work  Sux but at least money's flowin in  I'm on the same program


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> since the last time i was the in the turkey woods.
> freakin dogs need to set they're alarm clock back afew hours
> 
> i hate it too man. wanted to meet you and your folks.





Yep same here, well have another oppertunity one day. Good thing Tanner doesn't know it's this weekend. He was up in Macon yesterday working with my dad. I tried to get him to take him by there, but they had too much going on at the office.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Sup y'all?

Aight...who done took over slip's puter...he never posts this time of mornin.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sup y'all?
> 
> Aight...who done took over slip's puter...he never posts this time of mornin.



i know! it just aint right


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep workin hard. Fixin to hit the yard and do some more work.... Y'all have a goodun'.


Stay cool and wear sunscreen and a HAT



MoonPie said:


> Saturday's at work  Sux but at least money's flowin in  I'm on the same program


What up MoonieYep the money is good. Been on OT sence Thursday and DT tomarrow, but sure am missing out on some good quality family and friend time.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sup y'all?
> 
> Aight...who done took over slip's puter...he never posts this time of mornin.



Hey Sweets!!!!!!! Hope all's well today


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sup y'all?
> 
> Aight...who done took over slip's puter...he never posts this time of mornin.



SGG, she is a master at finding out passwords.


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mornin' folks.

Just got off work and trying to wind down. Figured I would see what's going on in here.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Stay cool and wear sunscreen and a HAT
> 
> 
> What up MoonieYep the money is good. Been on OT sence Thursday and DT tomarrow, but sure am missing out on some good quality family and friend time.



I worked 70-80 weeks all throughout the time my daughter grew up. I regret it now. 



MoonPie said:


> Hey Sweets!!!!!!! Hope all's well today



Yeah..it's aight. Promised I'd paint my niece's bedroom for her today.

And you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Just got off work and trying to wind down. Figured I would see what's going on in here.



Mornin Benji.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Just got off work and trying to wind down. Figured I would see what's going on in here.



Mornin. You got off and I'm getting on.  Bout time to gear up w/ the straw hat, camelbak, and water soaked bandana... and head for the heat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Moanin Y'all

Dang, slip!!!!

I can't believe it JMAN is up too


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Y'all
> 
> Dang, slip!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it JMAN is up too



Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff.



Mornin' SweetH2o!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Y'all
> 
> Dang, slip!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it JMAN is up too



 gunna start getting ready to head out in about a hour.

til then...i think im due a nap.




see who i see when i see em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Catch you folks later on....have a good 'un!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Just got off work and trying to wind down. Figured I would see what's going on in here.


What up Benji



Sweetwater said:


> I worked 70-80 weeks all throughout the time my daughter grew up. I regret it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know what you mean. Just waiting on them to start building these powerhouses I keep hearing about down around us.



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Y'all
> 
> Dang, slip!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it JMAN is up too


What up Jeff? Drive safe and yall have fun. Hate we are gona miss meeting ya.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah hah, caught ya. Going to be a most good and productive day today. What a night.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 24, 2010)

Your screen name is what my wife always does too me!!!!!!!  



MORNIN OFH


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



HeeeeeeeeeyyyyHow you?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ah hah, caught ya. Going to be a most good and productive day today. What a night.



What up BuddySure wish I was on my way to pick you up and head to Macon.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Mornin.



hogtrap44 said:


> Ah hah, caught ya. Going to be a most good and productive day today. What a night.


Mornin ht.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mornin Catwoman 

Mornin Douge...moon....hog...sweets and the rest of you mouth breathers. 

Gotta cut grass but just havin a hard time gettin motivated to sweat profusely.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up BuddySure wish I was on my way to pick you up and head to Macon.


Yep, that would be great. I be thinking bout ya an wishes ya'll could be there.



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> Mornin ht.


Hey SW. What's on yer list fo today? Is you gonna make Macon?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Catwoman
> 
> Mornin Douge...moon....hog...sweets and the rest of you mouth breathers.
> 
> Gotta cut grass but just havin a hard time gettin motivated to sweat profusely.



Mornin. Just think...every minute you put off getting started...the hotter it's gonna be.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Your screen name is what my wife always does too me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MORNIN OFH



Maybe her and I should go sometime. 



dougefresh said:


> HeeeeeeeeeyyyyHow you?



I'm pretty good....gotta start getting ready for work soon.  How are you?



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> Mornin ht.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Catwoman
> 
> Mornin Douge...moon....hog...sweets and the rest of you mouth breathers.
> 
> Gotta cut grass but just havin a hard time gettin motivated to sweat profusely.


Hey Sterlo. Watch it in that heat today. Was a mizerable day yesdiddy. 
 Keep the gator aid handy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Catwoman
> 
> Mornin Douge...moon....hog...sweets and the rest of you mouth breathers.
> 
> Gotta cut grass but just havin a hard time gettin motivated to sweat profusely.



Morning Sweet Kneel!

Do it now before it get *too* hot....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Is you gonna be there today Heather?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Is you gonna be there today Heather?



Hey Craig!   No, I have to work today.  Just went back this week, didn't figure it would be wise to take my first weekend off...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Craig!   No, I have to work today.  Just went back this week, didn't figure it would be wise to take my first weekend off...


Yep i rekon so. Well have a gooden at work.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Catwoman
> 
> Mornin Douge...moon....hog...sweets and the rest of you mouth breathers.
> 
> Gotta cut grass but just havin a hard time gettin motivated to sweat profusely.


What up ManThats what I would I need to be doing, then after that go to Macon.



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, that would be great. I be thinking bout ya an wishes ya'll could be there.
> 
> Hey SW. What's on yer list fo today? Is you gonna make Macon?


Hey man if I get moved to my new office today I'm gona try to work on them reels tomarrow.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm pretty good....gotta start getting ready for work soon.  How are you?


We're all doing real good, cept I am working way too many hours.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

North Georgia Heat Index will be between 105-110.......Glad I'll be inside working in the AC...

Oh and the thermostat is on the wall at my station....



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep i rekon so. Well have a gooden at work.



Thank you.  Have fun at the Blast.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Aight y'all...gotta go paint. Y'all have a good un.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We're all doing real good, cept I am working way too many hours.



Is that forced upon you?  Or by choice?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aight y'all...gotta go paint. Y'all have a good un.



I *still* haven't done my dining room!  Have fun.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

These chickens is tryin to kilt me


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

gawd its already hot.








hmm yeah thats better...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is that forced upon you?  Or by choice?


ForcedHave to be here while machine is running. I've always said " If I can't make it on 40 I need to find another job."Now that I am working almost 90 I am thinking of finding another job.



Hankus said:


> These chickens is tryin to kilt me


What up BeerkusChoke one of them and show them who's the boss.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up BeerkusChoke one of them and show them who's the boss.



one of the idjits thinks hes a football he gets so much airtime


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> These chickens is tryin to kilt me



What are you doing to the chickens?



slip said:


> gawd its already hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Slip!



dougefresh said:


> ForcedHave to be here while machine is running. I've always said " If I can't make it on 40 I need to find another job."Now that I am working almost 90 I am thinking of finding another job.
> 
> What up BeerkusChoke one of them and show them who's the boss.



Jeesh!  That much over time must kill your paycheck in taxes!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> one of the idjits thinks hes a football he gets so much airtime


Need to show that one what a fryin pan looks like.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What are you doing to the chickens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't post what he's doing to them on here.


I don't want to talk about that.They are taking out more than some folks make in a month.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Mornin everyone!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

hi.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We can't post what he's doing to them on here.
> 
> 
> I don't want to talk about that.They are taking out more than some folks make in a month.



Oh my!

Doh!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!!



Hey Sista!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What are you doing to the chickens?



raisin em



dougefresh said:


> Need to show that one what a fryin pan looks like.



hes the only buff rooster I got rite now so I tolerate him



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!!



mornen


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hi.



Hey Sista!  Why are we whispering?


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

southgeorgiagirl said:


> mornin everyone!!!!


Yo!


keebs said:


> hi.



yo!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hi.



HEY 

I left notice I went to bed last nite if ya wanted me to stay ya shoulda got there sooner


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEY
> 
> I left notice I went to bed last nite if ya wanted me to stay ya shoulda got there sooner



Interesting choice of words.....






Alright, gotta get ready for work....ya'll have a good one!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!!






Keebs said:


> hi.


HEY



slip said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> yo!


I didn't know you yoyo'd, or are you trying to say you are a yoyo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Interesting choice of words.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



off to werk wid ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!  Why are we whispering?


too dang early on a Sat. morning! 



slip said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> yo!






Hankus said:


> HEY
> 
> I left notice I went to bed last nite if ya wanted me to stay ya shoulda got there sooner


sokay, 242 kept Rutt & me entertained!  



OutFishHim said:


> Interesting choice of words.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good'un,  sista!
Gotta run to the hardware store & get a new sink faucet set up  dang thang sprung a leak 
I too need to cut grass today!   Oh well, at least I got up breathing! 

Where Big Poppa be????


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Interesting choice of words.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good yourself



Hankus said:


> off to werk wid ya


You better whip and run. Haven't you seen the claws she has in her avatar.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> too dang early on a Sat. morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aint 242 the new djit from bartow


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Interesting choice of words.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have fun at work


dougefresh said:


> HEY
> 
> 
> I didn't know you yoyo'd, or are you trying to say you are a yoyo


yoyo'er would be my job title.


Keebs said:


> to
> I too need to cut grass today!



see post 556.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Have a good yourself
> 
> You better whip and run. Haven't you seen the claws she has in her avatar.



I AINT FEARD


I mite outa be but I aint that smart yet


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint 242 the new djit from bartow


yup, he may have your name, he's a parole officer..........



slip said:


> have fun at work
> 
> yoyo'er would be my job title.
> 
> ...


I saw that, would love to go sit by that tree for a while!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yup, he may have your name, he's a parole officer..........



I seed that, its why I has avoided him


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I seed that, its why I has avoided him


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Is everyone at the Blast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Is everyone at the Blast


 
Nope.

Yard mowed, edged, blown off. New beds created and sprayed. Ready to go to HD to get more crabgrass herbicide and spray the backyard (front yard done last week) Then to find a home in the back yard for some new plants I got this week. 10 Azaleas and 3 Fothergilla. Some pine straw, then a trip to Turtle Creek to replenish my liqour cabinet and sit back and wade the creek a little while...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope.
> 
> Yard mowed, edged, blown off. New beds created and sprayed. Ready to go to HD to get more crabgrass herbicide and spray the backyard (front yard done last week) Then to find a home in the back yard for some new plants I got this week. 10 Azaleas and 3 Fothergilla. Some pine straw, then a trip to Turtle Creek to replenish my liqour cabinet and sit back and wade the creek a little while...


Sounds too much like work to me.Bad thing is I need to some of the same at our place.

Who much are yall paying for straw up your way? Been thinking of a becomeing a hermit and just bailing straw.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sounds too much like work to me.Bad thing is I need to some of the same at our place.
> 
> Who much are yall paying for straw up your way? Been thinking of a becomeing a hermit and just bailing straw.


 
Don't know, haven't used it in a year or so. Switched to bulk mulch. Holds up better and last longer. Just using the straw to protect the new plants until I can afford another load of mulch.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2010)

Afternoon folks!

I can so feel a nap coming on!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know, haven't used it in a year or so. Switched to bulk mulch. Holds up better and last longer. Just using the straw to protect the new plants until I can afford another load of mulch.


Just courious, down here it sells for about 2.50. 


chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> I can so feel a nap coming on!


What up ChuckBeen thinking the same thing, then I will not be so tired when I get off work.

Dude checked that nest last night and its about the size of my fist. Didn't have time count all of the little boogers cuz I was in a hurry, but found a some rocks we can throw at them.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just courious, down here it sells for about 2.50.
> What up ChuckBeen thinking the same thing, then I will not be so tired when I get off work.
> 
> Dude checked that nest last night and its about the size of my fist. Didn't have time count all of the little boogers cuz I was in a hurry, but found a some rocks we can throw at them.



Dougie! 

How's little hottie....uhh... I mean cutie....uuhhh....I mean your adorable wife!

Saw yesterday she was having another migraine!
Those things suck!

All joking aside...I hope she's doing better today!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2010)

yard chores are done. Time to vegetate for a while. Tonight we are taking paw in law to see the Gwinnett Braves. Whew...gunna be a hot one. 

Douge....you need to sell straw around here. It goes for $3.00 a bale. I'm sure if you sold it close to Atlanta you could get $4.00

If you start bailing straw can I tie the knots in the orange cords?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dougie!
> 
> How's little hottie....uhh... I mean cutie....uuhhh....I mean your adorable wife!
> 
> ...


10/4 all better now. She was able to take a little nap yesterday and it went away.



Sterlo58 said:


> yard chores are done. Time to vegetate for a while. Tonight we are taking paw in law to see the Gwinnett Braves. Whew...gunna be a hot one.
> 
> Douge....you need to sell straw around here. It goes for $3.00 a bale. I'm sure if you sold it close to Atlanta you could get $4.00
> 
> If you start bailing straw can I tie the knots in the orange cords?


Shoot ya man. Don't know ifin I'll be able to pay for your insurence yet. Will .05 a knot work for ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Is everyone at the Blast


Nope but I talked to a few that were there, sounds like they had another good turnout!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope.
> 
> Yard mowed, edged, blown off. New beds created and sprayed. Ready to go to HD to get more crabgrass herbicide and spray the backyard (front yard done last week) Then to find a home in the back yard for some new plants I got this week. 10 Azaleas and 3 Fothergilla. Some pine straw, then a trip to Turtle Creek to replenish my liqour cabinet and sit back and wade the creek a little while...


Dang shuggums, you wear me out just reading what all you get accomplished!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> I can so feel a nap coming on!



Hey chuckiepoo!! 

ok, late lunch break..............


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got off the phone with my dad and he told me someone is going to let him drive a car at 441 speedway tonight. Its been about 9months sence he's raced anything. I hate that I have to work tomarrow, I sure don't want to miss his driving.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just got off the phone with my dad and he told me someone is going to let him drive a car at 441 speedway tonight. Its been about 9months sence he's raced anything. I hate that I have to work tomarrow, I sure don't want to miss his driving.



Kewl........... call in sick or go in late, maybe???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey friends, just got back from Blast. Was a good time seeing all and meeting those new folkz. Never did see Slip.
 But all in all good time. Did miss ya'll that couldn't make it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Kewl........... call in sick or go in late, maybe???



Realy thinking about doing that. He will be driving a mini sprint on dirt. The last time he drove on dirt was 7yrs ago when we were running a Legend car. Been running a big car for the last 5yrs on the pavement. Should be an awsome ride. The guy he will be driving for goes all out on his cars and put the best stuff in them.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

only ended up getting there a hour late.

but thats what ya get for letting a woman drive.
saturday "back to school" traffic.

had a good time at the blast, insane amount of people though, felt like cows going to slaughter


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> only ended up getting there a hour late.
> 
> but thats what ya get for letting a woman drive.
> saturday "back to school" traffic.
> ...



Dude you know you said that out loud don't ya. I see you tried to run from it but you will have to stop for water sometime.

Ya find any good deals?


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude you know you said that out loud don't ya. I see you tried to run from it but you will have to stop for water sometime.
> 
> Ya find any good deals?



nah, wasnt really looking for more of what i dont need 

just wanted to hang out with the primitive folks for a while.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey friends, just got back from Blast. Was a good time seeing all and meeting those new folkz. Never did see Slip.
> But all in all good time. Did miss ya'll that couldn't make it.



HT was good to meet ya finally...Now go the the posted picture and figure out where you are at so you can tell people where to look on the picture 



slip said:


> only ended up getting there a hour late.
> 
> but thats what ya get for letting a woman drive.
> saturday "back to school" traffic.
> ...



Sorry I missed ya Slip,I left just a few minutes before 1...That drive over kicked my backside,but I made it home in 2 hrs....


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HT was good to meet ya finally...Now go the the posted picture and figure out where you are at so you can tell people where to look on the picture
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed ya Slip,I left just a few minutes before 1...That drive over kicked my backside,but I made it home in 2 hrs....



yeah i missed a bunch of folks this time. its my fault though, i should have known the traffic would have been bad as always.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah i missed a bunch of folks this time. its my fault though, i should have known the traffic would have been bad as always.



It happens,now start getting ready for FPG!!!!!!! it gonna be better then the Blast.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey friends, just got back from Blast. Was a good time seeing all and meeting those new folkz. Never did see Slip.
> But all in all good time. Did miss ya'll that couldn't make it.



I seed slip



slip said:


> yeah i missed a bunch of folks this time. its my fault though, i should have known the traffic would have been bad as always.



but ya gots to see me and that oughta count fer sumthin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I seed slip
> 
> 
> 
> but ya gots to see me and that oughta count fer sumthin



You were at the Blast, Hankus? 
I met Slip in the parking lot as we were leaving!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You were at the Blast, Hankus?
> I met Slip in the parking lot as we were leaving!



I was there
was ya wearin your bamer hat


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You were at the Blast, Hankus?
> I met Slip in the parking lot as we were leaving!



I just think mthey wanted to avoid Keebs picture request


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just think mthey wanted to avoid Keebs picture request



I aint voided nuttinn I was wid my ma and she dont get in no hurry fer nuttin so that said a 12ish arrival was perty good


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad to see that everyone is making it home safe. I hate that we couldn't make it to meet some new folks and see old friends. Well its bout time for me to head south. I still haven't decided if I'm gona head over Beerkus' way and watch the ol man race tonight or not. Yall have a good one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I was there
> was ya wearin your bamer hat



Naw, i was wearing a Bama red/white pinstripe shirt and some tan dockers.
Man, i hate i missed you.
Had a great time with Tiny, Jeffc and his son Jared, Kybowhunter, Hogtrap, and all the usual suspects.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i was wearing a Bama red/white pinstripe shirt and some tan dockers.
> Man, i hate i missed you.
> Had a great time with Tiny, Jeffc and his son Jared, Kybowhunter, Hogtrap, and all the usual suspects.



auhite then I thought I mite hav seed ya but without the hat I werent sure, now I'm sure I aint sure




If anybody seed a fat guy that looks kindly like Jamey Johnson in a blue and purple western shirt and camo shorts that was me


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i was wearing a Bama red/white pinstripe shirt and some tan dockers.
> Man, i hate i missed you.
> Had a great time with Tiny, Jeffc and his son Jared, Kybowhunter, Hogtrap, and all the usual suspects.



It was a good time... it will be exceeded by FPG,since it we do not have any window shopping to do 



dougefresh said:


> Glad to see that everyone is making it home safe. I hate that we couldn't make it to meet some new folks and see old friends. Well its bout time for me to head south. I still haven't decided if I'm gona head over Beerkus' way and watch the ol man race tonight or not. Yall have a good one.



Go watch him race,will be a great time especially when he wins



Hankus said:


> I aint voided nuttinn I was wid my ma and she dont get in no hurry fer nuttin so that said a 12ish arrival was perty good



Tell it keebs....Hate we missed ya,there will be others for sure


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 24, 2010)

check out the post for AJ,I put up...we were talking about getting him a caprisun tshirt I think this os better


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i was wearing a Bama red/white pinstripe shirt and some tan dockers.
> Man, i hate i missed you.
> Had a great time with Tiny, Jeffc and his son Jared, Kybowhunter, Hogtrap, and all the usual suspects.



Hey Robert....really sorry I didn't get to spend more time with you. I wound up going to CB and it was quite crowded, we were there for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh...and Howdy everyone!!! It was my (and Jared's) pleasure meeting everyone there!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh...and Howdy everyone!!! It was my (and Jared's) pleasure meeting everyone there!!!



Good seeing ya Jeff...Now everyone can tell keebs I ain't tiny


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2010)

Good ta see ya,Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good seeing ya Jeff...Now everyone can tell keebs I ain't tiny



I knew you weren't from that avi....I had my picture taken with them fellars and they dwarfed me. Sorry I ddidn't get more time to chat with ya...



crackerdave said:


> Good ta see ya,Jeff!



Great to finally meet ya Dave....my pleasure!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 24, 2010)

First...   Howdy Folks..

Second>>>>   Man what I ride home, I am glad I was in the truck and not on the bike, I would have been liad out on the side of I-75 somewhere dehydrated...

Third....  It was great to see alot of new folks at the blast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> First...   Howdy Folks..
> 
> Second>>>>   Man what I ride home, I am glad I was in the truck and not on the bike, I would have been liad out on the side of I-75 somewhere dehydrated...
> 
> Third....  It was great to see alot of new folks at the blast.



I hear ya....did you get caught up in all that mess??? I DID...

Pleasure meeting you Kim!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....did you get caught up in all that mess??? I DID...
> 
> Pleasure meeting you Kim!!!!



Oh yes.  I think All us north siders got it.  And to top it off, I did not see anything that would be a cause for it other than Idiotism....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> auhite then I thought I mite hav seed ya but without the hat I werent sure, now I'm sure I aint sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about a fashion statement..



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh yes.  I think All us north siders got it.  And to top it off, I did not see anything that would be a cause for it other than Idiotism....



Yeah...you nailed it. 

Evening folks.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, Again, Enjoyed it today folks, but I am gone for awhile.  Need to get out the Prescripts and medicate for a bad, bummed out knee.  I think I over did it a bit today.

Laters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh yes.  I think All us north siders got it.  And to top it off, I did not see anything that would be a cause for it other than Idiotism....



Yep...that's all I saw Later...take it easy!!



Sweetwater said:


> Talk about a fashion statement..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin' Sweetwater


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> auhite then I thought I mite hav seed ya but without the hat I werent sure, now I'm sure I aint sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder I didn't see ya


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 24, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh yes.  I think All us north siders got it.  And to top it off, I did not see anything that would be a cause for it other than Idiotism....



Got caught up in it too.  Never saw a thing that would have caused it.

It was great seeing all yall today.  Now I guess I gotta wait for FPG to see the whole lot of ya again.  

That was my first time going to the Blast and I'm glad I did.  I might as well have stolen my new bow for the price the guys at the Bowhunters Supply Store booth gave it to me for.  Gonna be a fun deer season this year.  New bow, new tree stand, all kinds of toys to tinker with this year.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello folks good seein the ones I seen at Blast


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all!



Howdy, Chris!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...that's all I saw Later...take it easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin' Sweetwater



Evenin Jeff.



baldfish said:


> Hello folks good seein the ones I seen at Blast



Evenin.



wickedjester said:


> Hey all!



Evenin.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hows everyone tonight?

Good here,knee resting well,thanks all that inquired!


Anyone need a good job?I have an opening at the academy...Good benefits from day one,vacation after 6 months,uniforms etc....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Got caught up in it too.  Never saw a thing that would have caused it.
> 
> It was great seeing all yall today.  Now I guess I gotta wait for FPG to see the whole lot of ya again.
> 
> That was my first time going to the Blast and I'm glad I did.  I might as well have stolen my new bow for the price the guys at the Bowhunters Supply Store booth gave it to me for.  Gonna be a fun deer season this year.  New bow, new tree stand, all kinds of toys to tinker with this year.



Dang....maybe I should've stopped at their booth. Walked by it looking at the bows, but decided to keep my wallet in my pocket....pleasure meeting you sulli



baldfish said:


> Hello folks good seein the ones I seen at Blast



Same here!!



wickedjester said:


> Hey all!



Howdy wj


----------



## baldfish (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did not meet you today were you there 



Jeff C. said:


> Dang....maybe I should've stopped at their booth. Walked by it looking at the bows, but decided to keep my wallet in my pocket....pleasure meeting you sulli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice meetin you Jeff and your son
Him catching the cornbread was priceless


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Did not meet you today were you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sir...I had a previous engagement with a paint roller for my niece.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey all! What's up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Did not meet you today were you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I wasn't expecting it, and then I saw something flying across the tables, then I heard a THWACK and everyone laughing, along with Jared. I turned and realized he had intercepted it....that was great!!

He ate it too


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Talk about a fashion statement..



I always was a good dresser with a eye fer color



Jeff C. said:


> No wonder I didn't see ya



if ya had you'd a knowed it



wickedjester said:


> Hey all!



Howdy pap


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey all! What's up?



Hey Artmom!
just chillaxin' after a long day at the Blast. Had a great time seeing Muddy, Harold, and Donnie there along with all the other friends there! 
Just got some shrimp and toasted bread going for supper.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No sir...I had a previous engagement with a paint roller for my niece.



lucky you huh



Artmom said:


> Hey all! What's up?



howdy   and a  cause tag got on me last nite fer not offerin one to everbody


----------



## baldfish (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey all! What's up?



And where you purdy lady


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey all! What's up?



Evenin ma'am.

Evenin Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin ma'am.
> 
> Evenin Hankus.



heythere feller I'm good, gots a good cushin at blast and celebratin it with a few cold ones (these is from the stash OFH couldnt locate last nite)


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Yo Hankus!

Wassup?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yo Hankus!
> 
> Wassup?



beer can bottoms and you captain low standards


----------



## Artmom (Jul 24, 2010)

*hiya!*



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Artmom!
> just chillaxin' after a long day at the Blast. Had a great time seeing Muddy, Harold, and Donnie there along with all the other friends there!
> Just got some shrimp and toasted bread going for supper.



That supper sounds MOST excellent, friend! Hey...hope I didn't yap too much last weekend! I surely enjoyed hangin' wit ya at the Poole's

Glad ya'll had fun today - wish I coulda come over there and played all day!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beer can bottoms and you captain low standards



Just sitting on couch.Knee propped up and pain pills kicking!

Ive lowered my standards even more than whats suggested by a cpl members here.

Pics if you want em via text


----------



## Artmom (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the drink, Hankus! 

Evenin' Sweetwater (can I call ya "sweet" fer short?)!

Charlie, luv!!! How ya been? I'm just sittin' at home...BORED outta my ever lovin' mind!


----------



## baldfish (Jul 24, 2010)

niteall overtime tomorrow


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Just sitting on couch.Knee propped up and pain pills kicking!
> 
> Ive lowered my standards even more than whats suggested by a cpl members here.
> 
> Pics if you want em via text



I gotsa condition affliction my cell now so jus PM me with em,

on another note ya standars aint too bad as long as ya got a good doc on speed dial


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

baldfish said:


> niteall overtime tomorrow



dont werk too hard feller


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Thanks for the drink, Hankus!
> 
> Evenin' Sweetwater (can I call ya "sweet" fer short?)!
> 
> Charlie, luv!!! How ya been? I'm just sittin' at home...BORED outta my ever lovin' mind!



you is welcome and in celebration of your acknowledgement of my drink I think I'll go get another


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

3peat now I get a penalty shot


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> heythere feller I'm good, gots a good cushin at blast and celebratin it with a few cold ones (these is from the stash OFH couldnt locate last nite)



You hid beer she couldn't find?? Wow..you're good.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gotsa condition affliction my cell now so jus PM me with em,
> 
> on another note ya standars aint too bad as long as ya got a good doc on speed dial



I understand....PM inbound

I learned a cpl weeks ago I had dated a cpl women from here I didnt even know the names of.Dont matter though....Glad Im done with the other anyway!

My doctor will see us anytime,come on up.Gals from Waffle House be here soon,shift change


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Thanks for the drink, Hankus!
> 
> Evenin' Sweetwater (can I call ya "sweet" fer short?)!
> 
> Charlie, luv!!! How ya been? I'm just sittin' at home...BORED outta my ever lovin' mind!



Yes you can.



baldfish said:


> niteall overtime tomorrow



Keep them Douglas county folks straight...and be safe.



Hankus said:


> I gotsa condition affliction my cell now so jus PM me with em,
> 
> on another note ya standars aint too bad as long as ya got a good doc on speed dial



I'll share if y'all will.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SweetWater,
Pm me you number.I can fill yo text inbox full.

Heck I will even make up some ive dated if it helps the story any


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You hid beer she couldn't find?? Wow..you're good.



I am Beerkus after all   



wickedjester said:


> I understand....PM inbound
> 
> I learned a cpl weeks ago I had dated a cpl women from here I didnt even know the names of.Dont matter though....Glad Im done with the other anyway!
> 
> My doctor will see us anytime,come on up.Gals from Waffle House be here soon,shift change



Auhite it dont burn evertime but enuff to be troublesome

Hey foward my brother SW that PM


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'll share if y'all will.



this better be better than yer Jason Williams piktures ya put here a drivel back


----------



## Artmom (Jul 24, 2010)

*yeehaw!*



Hankus said:


> lucky you huh
> 
> 
> 
> howdy   and a  cause tag got on me last nite fer not offerin one to everbody





Hankus said:


> you is welcome and in celebration of your acknowledgement of my drink I think I'll go get another



Why! I LIKE your style, Hankus! Can you make a good Bloody Mary...those are my favs!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I am Beerkus after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What ya think of it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Why! I LIKE your style, Hankus! Can you make a good Bloody Mary...those are my favs!



naw, but would ya settle fer beer, rum, likker or any combo of those three


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What ya think of it?



drained the blood from my brain with the last one bro


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> SweetWater,
> Pm me you number.I can fill yo text inbox full.
> 
> Heck I will even make up some ive dated if it helps the story any



My boost mobile antique phone don't do texts very well. Just pm me or I'll give ya my email.

Incoming y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Incoming y'all.



where from


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> drained the blood from my brain with the last one bro



Then mission accomplished!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Then mission accomplished!



Its shore nice knowin a nut like you


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its shore nice knowin a nut like you



Same here Bro

One of these days,a cpl here gonna wish they hadnt known me.And a cpl more gonna wish they ahd got to know me better!

Got my bike back.Few miles on it more than it had,but in good condition.

Camper still missing with no leads on it.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 24, 2010)

Night Yall!

Had fun chatting and the pm's are priceless


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Same here Bro
> 
> One of these days,a cpl here gonna wish they hadnt known me.And a cpl more gonna wish they ahd got to know me better!
> 
> ...



glad ya got the bike back Guido may be ready to bring back the camper any day wouldnt ya think


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Night Yall!
> 
> Had fun chatting and the pm's are priceless



Them words is priceless from a GRADE-A NUT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

on my own again all alone again


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

now I see what its like when I'm away


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

ahhh......
Shrimp sauteed in butter with cracker boy seasoning and some toasted garlic bread has met with approval. Plates are empty.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this better be better than yer Jason Williams piktures ya put here a drivel back



Better?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh......
> Shrimp sauteed in butter with cracker boy seasoning and some toasted garlic bread has met with approval. Plates are empty.



reloadin again I see


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh......
> Shrimp sauteed in butter with cracker boy seasoning and some toasted garlic bread has met with approval. Plates are empty.



MMmmm...we did grilled burgers tonite that I hooked up last nite...got 2 butts been marinating since Friday that are being smoked tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> reloadin again I see



mebbe.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Better?



Oh YEAH


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> mebbe.....



the ..... says it all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Better?



Hoss have I told ya that yer hero status jus grows by leaps and bounds


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hoss have I told ya that yer hero status jus grows by leaps and bounds



The next batch there's two I didn't take.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> The next batch there's two I didn't take.



thats auhite I'll still buy ya a drink if ya can catch me


----------



## Artmom (Jul 24, 2010)

*Thanks!*



Hankus said:


> naw, but would ya settle fer beer, rum, likker or any combo of those three



Sure. I like them all. You choose for me.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey keebs



I SEE YOU


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

howdy folks. went to hang out with my uncle for a while.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Sure. I like them all. You choose for me.



no unhuh no ya aint blamin the hangover on me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy folks. went to hang out with my uncle for a while.



hey ya slip

 tell emI was really there


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey ya slip
> 
> tell emI was really there



really where?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> really where?



ah haha I see how you're gonna play


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ah haha I see how you're gonna play



wow wait now..

wuz you that long haird feller that said "hey bro let me see that" when i had the arrow head in my hand?

i didnt know you wuz even there!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 24, 2010)

Night y'all...the boss lady wants to do the facebook thang...might be back later.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> wow wait now..
> 
> wuz you that long haird feller that said "hey bro let me see that" when i had the arrow head in my hand?
> 
> i didnt know you wuz even there!



naw dont backpedal now jus take yer ball n go home


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Night y'all...the boss lady wants to do the facebook thang...might be back later.



nite bro


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw dont backpedal now jus take yer ball n go home



 blue shirt right?


well crap i didnt know that was you.
Bama got it right when he says "all you white people look the same"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> blue shirt right?
> 
> 
> well crap i didnt know that was you.
> Bama got it right when he says "all you white people look the same"



that un was me, thought I introduced myself but I rekon I fergot my manners sorry slip ya know I'm an idjit


----------



## Artmom (Jul 24, 2010)

Night, ya'll! Had fun!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got back from a gwinnett Braves game. HOT is the word of the evening. And I don't mean the Braves. It was warm and muggy and a slow game. Glad to be back in the AC.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Night, ya'll! Had fun!!!



nite lady


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from a gwinnett Braves game. HOT is the word of the evening. And I don't mean the Braves. It was warm and muggy and a slow game. Glad to be back in the AC.



still hot here so I know you was hot


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that un was me, thought I introduced myself but I rekon I fergot my manners sorry slip ya know I'm an idjit


nah man, i was watchin Nick knap some rock so i wasnt listenin to much else, sorry for missin ya


Artmom said:


> Night, ya'll! Had fun!!!



G'night Artmom.




man, got up at 7 and been runnin since....now i get to go dig up the busted water main.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> nah man, i was watchin Nick knap some rock so i wasnt listenin to much else, sorry for missin ya
> 
> 
> G'night Artmom.
> ...



DUDE that diggin SUX


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

I fell asleep for awhile


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I fell asleep for awhile



really I never noticed


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2010)

~chirp~
















I'm gonna


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DUDE that diggin SUX



yeah i know 


mornin Jeff. Night Hank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah i know
> 
> 
> mornin Jeff. Night Hank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ~chirp~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nite Hankus!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

tryin' to finish watching the Tivo'd "Burn Notice" but the sleep monster is attacking me somethin' fierce!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 24, 2010)

Yooooooohooooooo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yooooooohooooooo!



Hiya, Yara!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Yara!



Heya Bobby!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heya Bobby!


Nobody but Mama has called me that in a long time. 
Hope you got everything packed and ready to go. 
I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nobody but Mama has called me that in a long time.
> Hope you got everything packed and ready to go.
> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good night.



All packed and ready to go, woohoo!!!! Night Bobby


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow what a day. First Blast, then home an eat some more then off to Taylor co fo a wedding that was good but ran late. Eat again then rest. Hope all peeps made their trip safe an sound home.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> All packed and ready to go, woohoo!!!! Night Bobby


Hi ya Yara, long time.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Yara, long time.



On my way to bed babe... hello aaaaaand gnite.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> On my way to bed babe... hello aaaaaand gnite.


Yep not far behind ya on that one. You have a gooden and a great day Sunday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

Glad the Blast was a blast, hate I had to miss it, who knew re-doing a camper could be so much like work??


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad the Blast was a blast, hate I had to miss it, who knew re-doing a camper could be so much like work??



howdy keebs. hope ya didnt work too hard on your saturday.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad the Blast was a blast, hate I had to miss it, who knew re-doing a camper could be so much like work??


Yep thay are but campers are fun.  How you there Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy keebs. hope ya didnt work too hard on your saturday.



Naahhh, not really, just lending a hand to the guy it belongs to, the previous owner didn't "fix" the leak like he had thought & it just got worse & worse so he's tearing stuff out & fixing & repairing before he gets it on the road to SC tomorrow.  I'm a good "fetcher" and cook, but this other stuff  nu-uh.........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ssssslllllliiiiiiiiipppppp! Sorry i just missed you today lil' buddy. Mabe catch you at FPG huh?


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ssssslllllliiiiiiiiipppppp! Sorry i just missed you today lil' buddy. Mabe catch you at FPG huh?



yes sir FPG


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir FPG



_For REAL?????_


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir FPG


Cool i'll make a note of it. Then we eat much while there.
 Well,.....for some reason tired has came on me and awake time has expired. Ya'll be good an have a most pleasant night.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _For REAL?????_


as long as my sister doesnt show up that weekend i dont see why not...



hogtrap44 said:


> Cool i'll make a note of it. Then we eat much while there.
> Well,.....for some reason tired has came on me and awake time has expired. Ya'll be good an have a most pleasant night.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2010)

slip said:


> as long as my sister doesnt show up that weekend i dont see why not...



gimme her #, I'll make sure she doesn't!


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> gimme her #, I'll make sure she doesn't!



im doing my best


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> im doing my best


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



my uncle gave me a mounted squirrel from like the 80's, but its missing a front paw so im trying to find some wire to bend for a hook hand.


koda is scared of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> my uncle gave me a mounted squirrel from like the 80's, but its missing a front paw so im trying to find some wire to bend for a hook hand.
> 
> 
> koda is scared of it.



 oh lawd!!  poor Koda!! 
later kiddo!


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh lawd!!  poor Koda!!
> later kiddo!



stumpy the squirrel.


Night Keebs.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello.... is anyone home???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir FPG



Slip,the invite stands even if your sister does show up 



BBQBOSS said:


> Hello.... is anyone home???



Yeah I am here...You ain't been to bed yet have ya?Okay off to get ready to do this garage sale thing again...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Mornin' peeps


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' peeps





Hankus said:


> YeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww



Tim, Beerkus, what up DudesDang Hank I think I heard ya all the way over here in H'ville.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Tim, Beerkus, what up DudesDang Hank I think I heard ya all the way over here in H'ville.



I been werkin on it cause its cheaper than a cell phone

How'd the race go


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been werkin on it cause its cheaper than a cell phone
> 
> How'd the race go



Not real sure didn't get out of here till late and haven't talked to my dad this morning yet. Tanner called last night and said they were doing some set up changes on the car. Sure am glad I'm on DT today, but I stall don't have any motivation.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 25, 2010)

Morning Peeps...

Note}}  Tylenol 3's and Strong adult beverages don't mix well.  Although, My knee does feel a Whole Lot Better this morning...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Peeps...
> 
> Note}}  Tylenol 3's and Strong adult beverages don't mix well.  Although, My knee does feel a Whole Lot Better this morning...



What up Sweet and RM











Could someone tell me how to fish for oranges. I saw something about some orange fishing rods and was just wondering how to catch an orange.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Peeps...
> 
> Note}}  Tylenol 3's and Strong adult beverages don't mix well.  Although, My knee does feel a Whole Lot Better this morning...




Easy now.



dougefresh said:


> What up Sweet and RM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a trick. Mornin.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's a trick. Mornin.


Silly wabits tricks are for kids.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Silly wabits tricks are for kids.



Yep..and so are orange fishing rods.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ~chirp~



Derp.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Little update, just talked to my dad. The car only weighed 600lbs had a 600cc engine in it and would hull tail. Had trouble with set up for first time in car. Started 17th and finished up 8th. Said it was a blast, and the car would do well over 100mph. This is not the same car but just like what he drove last night.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Little update, just talked to my dad. The car only weighed 600lbs had a 600cc engine in it and would hull tail. Had trouble with set up for first time in car. Started 17th and finished up 8th. Said it was a blast, and the car would do well over 100mph. This is not the same car but just like what he drove last night.
> View attachment 544051



600 pounds? Really?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 25, 2010)

*What???*



BBQBOSS said:


> Hello.... is anyone home???



It was 4am...WHAT were you doing awake at that hour???


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> 600 pounds? Really?



Just looked, didn't beleive it myself, but total min weight of car and driver is 825lbs. Bet that thing was a rocket on wheels.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 25, 2010)

Morning Drivelers.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just looked, didn't beleive it myself, but total min weight of car and driver is 825lbs. Bet that thing was a rocket on wheels.



No doubt. No wonder it was hard to get set rite.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 25, 2010)

Morning, all. I'm bored, again...gotta do a lot of yardwork today. Anyone wanna help weedeat, spray weed killer, trim hedges, rake, and so forth??? 
Dreading it...but gonna keep telling myself once it's done, I can swim rest of the afternoon...
Hankus! Geez! You been puttin' in a LOT of hours on here! You gonna be at FPG (sorry if you've answered this 100x already, elsewhere...I'm behind on my drivel) ? Haven't met ya yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Morning FINE Folks!!! 

Got so much to do....don't even know where to start. Maybe I'll wait til tomorrow


----------



## Artmom (Jul 25, 2010)

I see you, Philip!!!!!!!!
Hay! Hay! Haaaayyyyyy!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning FINE Folks!!!
> 
> Got so much to do....don't even know where to start. Maybe I'll wait til tomorrow



Mornin jeff and artmom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Morning, all. I'm bored, again...gotta do a lot of yardwork today. Anyone wanna help weedeat, spray weed killer, trim hedges, rake, and so forth???
> Dreading it...but gonna keep telling myself once it's done, I can swim rest of the afternoon...
> Hankus! Geez! You been puttin' in a LOT of hours on here! You gonna be at FPG (sorry if you've answered this 100x already, elsewhere...I'm behind on my drivel) ? Haven't met ya yet.



Morning Artmom....atleast you have a pool, I have to resort to the'doggie pool' or 'Sprinkler'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin jeff and artmom.



Mornin' SweetH2o....what's on the agenda for today??? I think I heard you say you were smokin some BUTT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Artmom said:


> It was 4am...WHAT were you doing awake at that hour???



he was jus checkin on the idjits



Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers.



mornin



Artmom said:


> Morning, all. I'm bored, again...gotta do a lot of yardwork today. Anyone wanna help weedeat, spray weed killer, trim hedges, rake, and so forth???
> Dreading it...but gonna keep telling myself once it's done, I can swim rest of the afternoon...
> Hankus! Geez! You been puttin' in a LOT of hours on here! You gonna be at FPG (sorry if you've answered this 100x already, elsewhere...I'm behind on my drivel) ? Haven't met ya yet.



After my talk with Quack I think I'm posed to, specially after I snuck to Blast yesterday



Artmom said:


> I see you, Philip!!!!!!!!
> Hay! Hay! Haaaayyyyyy!!!



and


hes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin jeff and artmom.



Howdy SW

How'd ya like the puppy trainin video


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers.


Mornin SD


Sweetwater said:


> No doubt. No wonder it was hard to get set rite.


We ran a Ledgend car for about 8yrs and if I remember right it was 1180 with car and driver. You could have the set up 1/16 off and it would not run like it should. Hard to get it set up just right with such a short wheel base.



Artmom said:


> Morning, all. I'm bored, again...gotta do a lot of yardwork today. Anyone wanna help weedeat, spray weed killer, trim hedges, rake, and so forth???
> Dreading it...but gonna keep telling myself once it's done, I can swim rest of the afternoon...
> Hankus! Geez! You been puttin' in a LOT of hours on here! You gonna be at FPG (sorry if you've answered this 100x already, elsewhere...I'm behind on my drivel) ? Haven't met ya yet.


Slip will work for FREE, but don't expect him to wake up till after 1.



Jeff C. said:


> Morning FINE Folks!!!
> 
> Got so much to do....don't even know where to start. Maybe I'll wait til tomorrow


What up Jeff
Why do today what you could put off for day or 10?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> After my talk with Quack I think I'm posed to, specially after I snuck to Blast yesterday



but I still aint sure


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but I still aint sure,because of my weak mind


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 25, 2010)

*yeah...*



Jeff C. said:


> Morning Artmom....atleast you have a pool, I have to resort to the'doggie pool' or 'Sprinkler'



Oh yeah! Not complaining' really. Never thought I'd have a home with a pool...just ended up that way. No one is ever here to to use except me 'n my girls though. I wish all the GON folks weren't so scattered. Heck! None of you good people live over this way - Cols. area. Maybe I should move...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 25, 2010)

Morning y'all.  I'm gonna say this first before I read the 16 pages a posts.  NEVER MIND... I aint readin um. Y'all doing allright today I Hope


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers.



Mornin' Sirduke!!!



dougefresh said:


> Mornin SD
> We ran a Ledgend car for about 8yrs and if I remember right it was 1180 with car and driver. You could have the set up 1/16 off and it would not run like it should. Hard to get it set up just right with such a short wheel base.
> 
> Slip will work for FREE, but don't expect him to wake up till after 1.
> ...



Mornin' dougeeeeeee!!! I'm still doin the MATH on it



Hankus said:


>



Moanin' Hankmrcolorcoordinated


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Morning y'all.  I'm gonna say this first before I read the 16 pages a posts.  NEVER MIND... I aint readin um. Y'all doing allright today I Hope


Mornin MoonieJust a bunch of drivel. Sure miss the DD.Most of the time I don't have time to go back and read. SGG tries to keep me informed on all the important things.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' dougeeeeeee!!! I'm still doin the MATH on it


PM sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Morning y'all.  I'm gonna say this first before I read the 16 pages a posts.  NEVER MIND... I aint readin um. Y'all doing allright today I Hope



Mornin' MoonPie!!! I post....then read....most of the time


----------



## Artmom (Jul 25, 2010)

Have a great day ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Have a great day ya'll!



Same to ya Artmom!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

after a long call week at the Big House, and then getting up early saturday to go the Blast, I was wiped out.
Went to bed kinda early last night( for me) and just got up an hour ago. Man, i feel a whole lot better now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> after a long call week at the Big House, and then getting up early saturday to go the Blast, I was wiped out.
> Went to bed kinda early last night( for me) and just got up an hour ago. Man, i feel a whole lot better now!



Now what???? Give us a rundown...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

good afternoon folks, waitingfor the race to start.who all made it to the blast?.hope ya had fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> good afternoon folks, waitingfor the race to start.who all made it to the blast?.hope ya had fun.



Afternoon Dawgsfan!!! I made it....and had a 'Blast'


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Dawgsfan!!! I made it....and had a 'Blast'



howdy jeff,wish i could have made it.but savin my pennies for the fpg.you gonna make it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Now what???? Give us a rundown...



bacon, egg, cheese, and toast sammich with double strength coffee. 
We'll play the rest of the day by ear.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2010)

Just upgraded the short bus.    


Hope yall like the improvements.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Just upgraded the short bus.
> 
> 
> Hope yall like the improvements.



gotta love the spinner's t-bug you going ghetto on us!.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy jeff,wish i could have made it.but savin my pennies for the fpg.you gonna make it.



I have every intention on going, unfortunately I don't know my work schedule that far out.  for that week-end off.



rhbama3 said:


> bacon, egg, cheese, and toast sammich with double strength coffee.
> We'll play the rest of the day by ear.



I'll do some piddlin'......lemme go move the sprinkler, grass ain't growin fast enough:


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> after a long call week at the Big House, and then getting up early saturday to go the Blast, I was wiped out.
> Went to bed kinda early last night( for me) and just got up an hour ago. Man, i feel a whole lot better now!


I can't wait for my next time to sleep in alittle late.


DAWGsfan2 said:


> good afternoon folks, waitingfor the race to start.who all made it to the blast?.hope ya had fun.


What up Brother


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I can't wait for my next to sleep in alittle late.
> What up Brother



just a slow and ez sunday here man,how bout you.....never mind you told me you'd be workin sorry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Just upgraded the short bus.
> 
> 
> Hope yall like the improvements.



only thing missing is the "rapping gerbils" in the winders!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> only thing missing is the "rapping gerbils" in the winders!



Winder-lickin gerbils?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> just a slow and ez sunday here man,how bout you.....never mind you told me you'd be workin sorry.



The machine is down for contamination issuse right now. Don't want to sell paper for filters with holes in it. Looks like this will push us to running for the next few weeks strait.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The machine is down for contamination issuse right now. Don't want to sell paper for filters with holes in it. Looks like this will push us to running for the next few weeks strait.



dang,i hate it for ya.......but then again more money= more trips to fla,gander mt etc.make it while it's there bro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Winder-lickin gerbils?


 
Otis and Self are here???


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I have every intention on going, unfortunately I don't know my work schedule that far out.  for that week-end off.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do some piddlin'......lemme go move the sprinkler, grass ain't growin fast enough:



here's hoping you make it,so i can put a face with a name


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



this comin from a man usin a "famly reunion" as an excuse



MoonPie said:


> Morning y'all.  I'm gonna say this first before I read the 16 pages a posts.  NEVER MIND... I aint readin um. Y'all doing allright today I Hope



Afternoon Moonbat



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Hankmrcolorcoordinated



Howdy JeffC and I'm past the moanin stage fer today



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis and Self are here???



sometimes


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> dang,i hate it for ya.......but then again more money= more trips to fla,gander mt etc.make it while it's there bro


Shoot ya man, trying to work out a deal for a new rod to go orange fishing. My permits or in the mail and got a buddy thats gona teach Tanner how to juggle them once we catch some.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot ya man, trying to work out a deal for a new rod to go orange fishing. My permits or in the mail and got a buddy thats gona teach Tanner how to juggle them once we catch some.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot ya man, trying to work out a deal for a new rod to go orange fishing. My permits or in the mail and got a buddy thats gona teach Tanner how to juggle them once we catch some.



well good luck with that......lol


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this comin from a man usin a "famly reunion" as an excuse


shoot the way they are working us now I might miss the reunion and its at our place.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> shoot the way they are working us now I might miss the reunion and its at our place.



dude for gawd sake do you take your tooth brush to work too?


your going to kill your self if you dont....like sleep or something.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' SweetH2o....what's on the agenda for today??? I think I heard you say you were smokin some BUTT



Two of em matter of fact. And they're doin mahvelously.



Hankus said:


> Howdy SW
> 
> How'd ya like the puppy trainin video



About to go check it out.

Mornin everyone I haven't said mornin to.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> dude for gawd sake do you take your tooth brush to work too?
> 
> 
> your going to kill your self if you dont....like sleep or something.



Sleep is for sissies

I do keep one in my tool box just in case. I have had to pull some 16/18 hr days before. Back a few years ago spent about 36hrs out here on a shutdown. Slept in the breakroom for a few and back at it.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus...I love puppies...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> shoot the way they are working us now I might miss the reunion and its at our place.



haha



dougefresh said:


> Sleep is for sissies
> 
> I do keep one in my tool box just in case. I have had to pull some 16/18 hr days before. Back a few years ago spent about 36hrs out here on a shutdown. Slept in the breakroom for a few and back at it.



see slip thats a real man fer ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi ya'll!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll!!



Howdy keebs...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 25, 2010)

howdy keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hankus...I love puppies...







Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy keebs...





DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy keebs



What's everyone got on tap today??  
Sweet, you taking pics of your bu......... your smoking endeavors?? 
I gotta get motivated, camper isn't ready to pull out yet...............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



MmmmHhhmmm, I got yor number........... sneaking to da blast, not introducing yourself, mmmmHmmmmm, I see how u r!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll!!



Hay, hey, howdy.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, I got yor number........... sneaking to da blast, not introducing yourself, mmmmHmmmmm, I see how u r!



his cover is blown! now i know his face, no more sneaking.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, I got yor number........... sneaking to da blast, not introducing yourself, mmmmHmmmmm, I see how u r!



I didnt intend it that way, shoot I wasn't gunna be able to go till some other things fell through friday nite and saturday mornin



slip said:


> his cover is blown! now i know his face, no more sneaking.



Dude I apologize again I be on my best behavior next time I see ya promise and I'll use my manners


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's everyone got on tap today??
> Sweet, you taking pics of your bu......... your smoking endeavors??
> I gotta get motivated, camper isn't ready to pull out yet...............



Naw..the wife's phone camera is the only one that works...and she's workin today.

I will next time.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hay, hey, howdy.


Hey neighbor, dang I hate your schedule, I know SGG & the boys do too, maybe I need to take some time & help them at Wal Mart or take a little trip or sumthin.......  



slip said:


> his cover is blown! now i know his face, no more sneaking.



 I knew I could count on you!!   

ok, camper "gofer" gotta go help........ ~~I b draggin my wagon~~


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw..the wife's phone camera is the only one that works...and she's workin today.
> 
> I will next time.



Good, this way we can just hear about how good it was & not have to witness it too!


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dude I apologize again I be on my best behavior next time I see ya promise and I'll use my manners



 its all good bro. i was watching Nick break rock and was pretty much dead to the rest of the world.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> its all good bro. i was watching Nick break rock and was pretty much dead to the rest of the world.



he shure was doin a fine job of it werent he


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> he shure was doin a fine job of it werent he



if i ever have a mammoth i need kilt...he would be the man i would go to for weapons and help.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> if i ever have a mammoth i need kilt...he would be the man i would go to for weapons and help.



Mr Ben Kirkland was finishin up one that looked like it would do the job when I snuck up


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 25, 2010)

Nic is the only kind of Rock cracker I like, all the ones down this way crack a different kind of rock.

The kind what they sell on the corner...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> if i ever have a mammoth i need kilt...he would be the man i would go to for weapons and help.



No doubt.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mr Ben Kirkland was finishin up one that looked like it would do the job when I snuck up


watching them do what they do is amazing to me. and gives ya a whole new respect for our ancestors.


Sirduke said:


> Nic is the only kind of Rock cracker I like, all the ones down this way crack a different kind of rock.
> 
> The kind what they sell on the corner...



dude i was in a house yesterday thats now being fixed up, but for a while was taken over by crack heads. wow.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

It's hotter than Georgia asphalt in my place. I was away for a few days and come back to an oven.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's hotter than Georgia asphalt in my place. I was away for a few days and come back to an oven.



Howdy
That stinks. Hope it is an easy fix. That quilt that SGG is making is starting to come together. Gona be a purdyone.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy
> That stinks. Hope it is an easy fix. That quilt that SGG is making is starting to come together. Gona be a purdyone.



She sent me pics of the fabric and it is going to be beautiful. Please give her a big hug for me. As for the heat  whatcha gonna do.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> She sent me pics of the fabric and it is going to be beautiful. Please give her a big hug for me. As for the heat  whatcha gonna do.



If I have too, but I'm telling here it is from YOU.PM sent about AC.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> She sent me pics of the fabric and it is going to be beautiful. Please give her a big hug for me. As for the heat  whatcha gonna do.



Git nekkid?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh lawd, ya'll....
Just finished cleaning the pipes under the kitchen sink. Plumbers are worth every penny 'cause that was just vile!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5146085&postcount=34


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Git nekkid?



Did they ever ~poof~ the nekkid Quack thread



rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, ya'll....
> Just finished cleaning the pipes under the kitchen sink. Plumbers are worth every penny 'cause that was just vile!



what is the sayin "I didnt make that much when I was a doctor either"


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Git nekkid?


I thought I was


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5146085&postcount=34



They misspelled my name!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I thought I was


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> They misspelled my name!!!!



mine too


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't win the knife

Congrats Al.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Ppffttt... ya crazy if ya think i'm going to wear anything today. We have taken 2 cold showers since lunch time. It's Hooooooot


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ppffttt... ya crazy if ya think i'm going to wear anything today. We have taken 2 cold showers since lunch time. It's Hooooooot



we

we who



NO NO NEVERMIND


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

is it bed time yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> is it bed time yet?



probably


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we
> 
> we who
> 
> ...



Get your mind out of the gutter the kids and I... now dont you feel silly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5146085&postcount=34




  for Al

  for me


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello drivelers!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello drivelers!!



whaddup, 242? 
Just sitting here taking a break. I didn't know it was house cleaning day.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whaddup, 242?
> Just sitting here taking a break. I didn't know it was house cleaning day.



yea i didn't know it was "hold your bed down so it doesn't float off"day.    first nap i've takin in a while


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter the kids and I... now dont you feel silly.



yeah sorta, but we dont have no feel silly smilie so I'll use thisun


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> yea i didn't know it was "hold your bed down so it doesn't float off"day.    first nap i've takin in a while



I had to do that to the front yard a while back


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello drivelers!!



so whats the numbers on that bird? looks like it's got a rope on him


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 25, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hello drivelers!!



I heard you'd been initiated as a driveler!  You know once you come in this place is like hotel California  ...  you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whaddup, 242?
> Just sitting here taking a break. I didn't know it was house cleaning day.



Hey Bammer ... what's the big deal skipping out yesterday??  YOU owe me a hug!  And where'd ya'll have burritos on the way out??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

How y'all is?? 

Of course by the time I get back on the forum the Driveler thread is almost dead... LOL


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah sorta, but we dont have no feel silly smilie so I'll use thisun



Beer


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> How y'all is??
> 
> Of course by the time I get back on the forum the Driveler thread is almost dead... LOL



Heya sweetie pie how are ya?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> so whats the numbers on that bird? looks like it's got a rope on him



the one in my avatar was just a 2 year old.....9.75 in beard. killed another that was close to 11in. the last video we put up i called in a 12in+ turkey. he was huge


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heya sweetie pie how are ya?



Good. At work. Had a good sale today and now I'm stuffing my face with awful Chinese food from the mall...in other words, I'm doing pretty good!!

How are you?? When are you gonna come over to Albany and bring those sweethearts of yours?? I can't wait to meet 'em and spoil them absolutely rotten!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 25, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I heard you'd been initiated as a driveler!  You know once you come in this place is like hotel California  ...  you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!



dont plan on checkin out any time soon! you people are too awesome and too funny! i'm dreadin going back to work


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> the one in my avatar was just a 2 year old.....9.75 in beard. killed another that was close to 11in. the last video we put up i called in a 12in+ turkey. he was huge



awesome.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I heard you'd been initiated as a driveler!  You know once you come in this place is like hotel California  ...  you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!



that was seth's sigline a while back fer that very reason



YaraG. said:


> Beer



caint much I is tryin to study



242outdoors said:


> dont plan on checkin out any time soon! you people are too awesome and too funny! i'm dreadin going back to work



do not werk its bad fer ya health and has been proven deadly in several cases


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Cuz of the now enacted Tag rule

 to all the women drivelers on rite now


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 25, 2010)

well i am about to put some chaw in my mouth and shoot my bow in this nice scorching weather!! take care friends i will be back later to drivel......see ya slip and tag.....didn't hear from my buddy keebs


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Where am I? O c-rap still at work. Don't you hate it when you pass out and you wake up and have to figure out where you are.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Where am I? O c-rap still at work. Don't you hate it when you pass out and you wake up and have to figure out where you are.



sorta but I'm gettin used to it


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Where am I? O c-rap still at work. Don't you hate it when you pass out and you wake up and have to figure out where you are.



thats when its best just to pass out again so atleast you can be somewhere else in your head


LALALAINTHETREESTANDCANTHEARYOULALALA


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> thats when its best just to pass out again so atleast you can be somewhere else in your head
> 
> 
> LALALAINTHETREESTANDCANTHEARYOULALALA


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> well i am about to put some chaw in my mouth and shoot my bow in this nice scorching weather!! take care friends i will be back later to drivel......see ya slip and tag.....didn't hear from my buddy keebs



think I'm gon go do half that


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> thats when its best just to pass out again so atleast you can be somewhere else in your head
> 
> 
> LALALAINTHETREESTANDCANTHEARYOULALALA


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Georgiabelle...

That is an absolute gorgeous avatar pic. It looks straight out of the 18th century.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Cuz of the now enacted Tag rule
> 
> to all the women drivelers on rite now



You catch on quick!   Notice how Robert cleared the room soon as I pointed out he left the blast w/o seein' me yestiddy??  Speakin' of!!!!!   You owe me ANOTHER round for sneakin' in and out w/o seein' me too!  



242outdoors said:


> well i am about to put some chaw in my mouth and shoot my bow in this nice scorching weather!! take care friends i will be back later to drivel......see ya slip and tag.....didn't hear from my buddy keebs



Youngin' you ain't right!  



Hankus said:


> sorta but I'm gettin used to it







GeorgiaBelle said:


>



Hey Belle ... what's keeping you outta trouble this afternoon??


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> thats when its best just to pass out again so atleast you can be somewhere else in your head
> 
> 
> LALALAINTHETREESTANDCANTHEARYOULALALA


Tried it but it didn't work. They are starting the machine back up and too much talk on the radio.



GeorgiaBelle said:


>


Hey there, how ya been?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Georgiabelle...
> 
> That is an absolute gorgeous avatar pic. It looks straight out of the 18th century.



Thank you, Sweetwater. That was me volunteering at Westville July 4th weekend. I got to be a rich Southern Belle for a day. 



Tag-a-long said:


> You catch on quick!   Notice how Robert cleared the room soon as I pointed out he left the blast w/o seein' me yestiddy??  Speakin' of!!!!!   You owe me ANOTHER round for sneakin' in and out w/o seein' me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm workin'...that's what's keeping me outta trouble. Course, we're a little slow around here today so I'm gonna have to get in trouble on here. 




dougefresh said:


> Tried it but it didn't work. They are starting the machine back up and too much talk on the radio.
> 
> Hey there, how ya been?



Hiya!! I've been good. Missing my Drivelers. GON and my internet connection haven't been on speaking terms lately. I think my internet cheated on it with Facebook...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya!! I've been good. Missing my Drivelers. GON and my internet connection haven't been on speaking terms lately. I think my internet cheated on it with Facebook...



If ya want to fix the cheating...Block the facebook website


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If ya want to fix the cheating...Block the facebook website



But then how will my crops live without me?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> But then how will my crops live without me?



Burn them ...Facebook causes alot of issues on computers,if you go there,use a good firewall and virus/malware scanning software....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Burn them ...Facebook causes alot of issues on computers,if you go there,use a good firewall and virus/malware scanning software....



I've got some that's pretty decent. Haven't had any issues...yet...just a slow internet connection.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I've got some that's pretty decent. Haven't had any issues...yet...just a slow internet connection.



Is it slow to load all pages?if so check your processes tab and see what is taking the memory or cpu time...

If you use Limewire it has been causing a lot of the issues I have fixed for folks recently...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> think I'm gon go do half that



I did

it was hot

then the tube on my peep broke and attacked me 

 now I gotta fix my bow

rekon I'm relegated to ugly and the recurve late this evenin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 25, 2010)

Howdy miss Belle. long time no see. 

Try running a clean up program regularly like PC Optimize or one of many others that will help you maintain optimum speed.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Is it slow to load all pages?if so check your processes tab and see what is taking the memory or cpu time...
> 
> If you use Limewire it has been causing a lot of the issues I have fixed for folks recently...



Same here.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Is it slow to load all pages?if so check your processes tab and see what is taking the memory or cpu time...
> 
> If you use Limewire it has been causing a lot of the issues I have fixed for folks recently...



Well it also doesn't help that it's not technically "my" internet connection... It's pretty unreliable. If I hold my foot above my head, cross my eyes a certain way, and raise my pinky finger 45 degrees exactly, it works.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You catch on quick!   Notice how Robert cleared the room soon as I pointed out he left the blast w/o seein' me yestiddy??  Speakin' of!!!!!   You owe me ANOTHER round for sneakin' in and out w/o seein' me too!



I was only identified by a couple folks and thats the way I like it for more proof of my existence ya could talk to the Sultan or mebbe Nic remembers me


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy miss Belle. long time no see.
> 
> Try running a clean up program regularly like PC Optimize or one of many others that will help you maintain optimum speed.



Hi Sterlo! It has been a while. How have you been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well it also doesn't help that it's not technically "my" internet connection... It's pretty unreliable. If I hold my foot above my head, cross my eyes a certain way, and raise my pinky finger 45 degrees exactly, it works.



It's one of those connections...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi.



hey HT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> How y'all is??
> 
> Of course by the time I get back on the forum the Driveler thread is almost dead... LOL



 howdy miz Belle, allow me to introduce myself, I'm Beerkus the resident idjit. Pleased to meet your akwaintaince.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi.



Hi!!



jmfauver said:


> It's one of those connections...



Uh-huh. Yep. It's one of "those".


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi.



Hey TrapDaddy hate I missed ya, but I hear that I snuck in and out


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I was only identified by a couple folks and thats the way I like it for more proof of my existence ya could talk to the Sultan or mebbe Nic remembers me



The Sultan maybe...We had to wake Nic up for breakfast,he may not remember much since he did not get his daily allowance of coffee


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi Sterlo! It has been a while. How have you been?



Can't complain. Just waiting to see everyone this fall at FPG. 

That is a great avatar. If it was in black and white it would look vary authentic. Course then we couldn't see those purty blue eyes.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh. Yep. It's one of "those".



I hate those 



Hankus said:


> howdy miz Belle, allow me to introduce myself, I'm Beerkus the resident idjit. Pleased to meet your akwaintaince.



Watch him Miz Belle,I think he might be related to self/otis


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The Sultan maybe...We had to wake Nic up for breakfast,he may not remember much since he did not get his daily allowance of coffee



well Nic was breakin rocks when I met him, so he may not recall. I had a similar problem with slip


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Hey girl.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Hiya SGG


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



hey lady hows the head


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate those
> 
> 
> 
> Watch him Miz Belle,I think he might be related to self/otis



cuss me again like that and I'll send a chocolate martini to yer dreams


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well Nic was breakin rocks when I met him, so he may not recall. I had a similar problem with slip



both you and slip missed most folks...But there is always the next time...so here is to you


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy miz Belle, allow me to introduce myself, I'm Beerkus the resident idjit. Pleased to meet your akwaintaince.



Hiya, Hank! 



jmfauver said:


> The Sultan maybe...We had to wake Nic up for breakfast,he may not remember much since he did not get his daily allowance of coffee



Ooh...Big Grouch before coffee...how many of y'all are still alive and un-injured?? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Can't complain. Just waiting to see everyone this fall at FPG.
> 
> That is a great avatar. If it was in black and white it would look vary authentic. Course then we couldn't see those purty blue eyes.



Thank you, Sterlo! So sweet! I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it to FPG. I think I've got something going that very same weekend.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Hey!! I'm just lovin' your avatar!!! He's gettin' so big!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cuss me again like that and I'll send a chocolate martini to yer dreams



hey I think it was worth the laptop damage ...Besides I don't drink and I don't like chocolate


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> both you and slip missed most folks...But there is always the next time...so here is to you



well here's to me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey I think it was worth the laptop damage ...Besides I don't drink and I don't like chocolate



that is exzactly why I'm sendin it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ooh...Big Grouch before coffee...how many of y'all are still alive and un-injured??



All of us,when he realized I was "Tiny" he just laughed


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that is exzactly why I'm sendin it



send it the wife would have it gone before the door was closed


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey girl.





jmfauver said:


> Hiya SGG



Hey you two!!! How's it going?



Hankus said:


> hey lady hows the head



Hey Hankus! Lots better for now, thanks!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey!! I'm just lovin' your avatar!!! He's gettin' so big!!!!!!



Hey! Thanks! Yes he is... getting big, thinks he can do it all already and he is ROTTEN.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You catch on quick!   Notice how Robert cleared the room soon as I pointed out he left the blast w/o seein' me yestiddy??  Speakin' of!!!!!   You owe me ANOTHER round for sneakin' in and out w/o seein' me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID NOT clear out!!! I made a strategic withdrawal. We were there for 4 hours( 5 and a half if you include b'fast). If you had gotten you cute wittle butt outta bed and come on, it wouldn't have been an issue! 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> But then how will my crops live without me?


Howdy, Belle!


Hankus said:


> cuss me again like that and I'll send a chocolate martini to yer dreams


No call to go all "shock and awe" on him.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! Thanks! Yes he is... getting big, thinks he can do it all already



so hes jus a little version of his daddy


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!



Howdy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey HT


Hey bud, good meeting ya at blast. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Hey Belle, missed you yesdiddy.
> 
> Uh-huh. Yep. It's one of "those".





Hankus said:


> Hey TrapDaddy hate I missed ya, but I hear that I snuck in and out


Yes Bucephus, you ARE the master of stealth now.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!


Hey Karen, how you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy.


Howdy doo there SW.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No call to go all "shock and awe" on him.



rascal throwed me in with otis, as famly no less, so he asked fer it


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate those
> 
> 
> 
> Watch him Miz Belle,I think he might be related to self/otis



If I can handle Otis/Self/whateverhisnameisthisweek, I can handle Hank!



Hankus said:


> cuss me again like that and I'll send a chocolate martini to yer dreams



I'll take a margarita while you're sending drinks...



jmfauver said:


> All of us,when he realized I was "Tiny" he just laughed



LOL



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey you two!!! How's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send him my way and he'll return even MORE rotten!! I'll spoil him way more!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, all, quittin time! I'll try to get back on when I get home. For now, I gotta go.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes Bucephus, you ARE the master of stealth now.



not really jus the master of bad calls, deals fallin through, lousy timin and      s        l           o        w        traffic


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, all, quittin time! I'll try to get back on when I get home. For now, I gotta go.



rita it is (do ya like yers with beer or the reglar kind )

BYE


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so hes jus a little version of his daddy



Yep. Not only looks like him, but acts just like him. 



Sweetwater said:


> Howdy.



Hey!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, how you?



Hey Craig! I'm doing good. How about you? 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Send him my way and he'll return even MORE rotten!! I'll spoil him way more!



Just what he doesn't need. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, all, quittin time! I'll try to get back on when I get home. For now, I gotta go.



Bye!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, all, quittin time! I'll try to get back on when I get home. For now, I gotta go.


Later Belle, see ya on da other side.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool.  Rossi get a podium 3 rd place in Califonia  MOTOGP..  Yeah.  Not bad for a guy that Had a Compound fracture of his tibia June 5th.


Oh Hiyaz Folks


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep. Not only looks like him, but acts just like him.



well looks like ya really is the lucky one

Hows carters heel


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Howdy doo there SW.



Howdy HT.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey you two!!! How's it going?



How did I turn into 2..You making fun of my size? 
everbody picking on my and it's keebs fault 



rhbama3 said:


> No call to go all "shock and awe" on him.



What does he know,he's too busy trying to take over for self/otis



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey bud, good meeting ya at blast.



Yea it was to meet a lot of folks that I only knew by creen names...Now I am getting ready for FPG to find a new group of folks to put faces to screen names...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep. Not only looks like him, but acts just like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good fo naw, but izs a wishin to be at ya'lls place a fishing in that perty lake, or kicking around fo a few snattlerakes.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Cool.  Rossi get a podium 3 rd place in Califonia  MOTOGP..  Yeah.  Not bad for a guy that Had a Compound fracture of his tibia June 5th.
> 
> 
> Oh Hiyaz Folks



howdy RMagu


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Cool.  Rossi get a podium 3 rd place in Califonia  MOTOGP..  Yeah.  Not bad for a guy that Had a Compound fracture of his tibia June 5th.
> 
> 
> Oh Hiyaz Folks



Afternoon neighbor. Yeah...that's not bad.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Cool.  Rossi get a podium 3 rd place in Califonia  MOTOGP..  Yeah.  Not bad for a guy that Had a Compound fracture of his tibia June 5th.
> 
> 
> Oh Hiyaz Folks



hey Kim...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How did I turn into 2..You making fun of my size?
> everbody picking on my and it's keebs fault
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and we'll eat a lot too. Got my stuff an easy chair to go.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yea it was to meet a lot of folks that I only knew by creen names...Now I am getting ready for FPG to find a new group of folks to put faces to screen names...



speakin of actin like otis what's a creen name


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Cool.  Rossi get a podium 3 rd place in Califonia  MOTOGP..  Yeah.  Not bad for a guy that Had a Compound fracture of his tibia June 5th.
> 
> 
> Oh Hiyaz Folks


Hey Kim.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 25, 2010)

Howdy's all around...  

Did ya'll happen to get the Memo????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

look out JeffC done snuck in


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy's all around...
> 
> Did ya'll happen to get the Memo????



which un


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well looks like ya really is the lucky one
> 
> Hows carters heel



Lucky Me!!!  It hasn't came apart yet so that's realy good. It looks a lot better.



jmfauver said:


> How did I turn into 2..You making fun of my size?
> everbody picking on my and it's keebs fault



No I wasn't! I just got lazy and said hey to you and Sterlo at the same time. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Good fo naw, but izs a wishin to be at ya'lls place a fishing in that perty lake, or kicking around fo a few snattlerakes.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> which un



The One that told us "it's a gonna be a HOT One today "


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> The One that told us "it's a gonna be a HOT One today "



yep its permanent til octnovdecember


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy's all around...
> 
> Did ya'll happen to get the Memo????



Hey! What memo??? I guess I didn't get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> look out JeffC done snuck in


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! What memo??? I guess I didn't get it.



look up


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



you been over in the PF or to sports lately


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>







Hankus said:


> look up



I saw it.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, and we'll eat a lot too. Got my stuff an easy chair to go.



I got my spot picked out next to BBQ Boss,less travel time when the food is done 



Hankus said:


> speakin of actin like otis what's a creen name



I can actually say I met otis/self...So I got a fat finger and speed thru the keys,so take a long walk off a short pier 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Lucky Me!!!  It hasn't came apart yet so that's realy good. It looks a lot better.
> 
> No I wasn't! I just got lazy and said hey to you and Sterlo at the same time.



Good to see his foot is holding up...Okay i will go wipe my eyes,but it's still keebs fault,half the folks at the Blast called me Tiny


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

hey Jeff


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


Hey MR. Jeff! Good to put a face wid a name. Pleasure meeting you yesdiddy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I can actually say I met otis/self...So I got a fat finger and speed thru the keys,so take a long walk off a short pier



fine I will


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you been over in the PF or to sports lately



I did tip toe into the PF for a second or two earlier



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I saw it.



Hey SGG.....and all GOOD 'OL drivelers


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

I rekon Keebs is still working on the camper.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good to see his foot is holding up...Okay i will go wipe my eyes,but it's still keebs fault,half the folks at the Blast called me Tiny



 I hate that we missed yet another get together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey MR. Jeff! Good to put a face wid a name. Pleasure meeting you yesdiddy.



Yes Sir Craig...I'm just sorry I didn't get to spend a little more time chattin with you. My head was spinnin' I was tryin to meet so many people....figgerin' some was getting close to leaving.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine I will



Don't forget your swimfins and your arm floaters....Don't wanna see ya drown


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey Jeff



Hey 'BIGGUN' _(I ain't skeered of Keebs)_


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Sir Craig...I'm just sorry I didn't get to spend a little more time chattin with you. My head was spinnin' I was tryin to meet so many people....figgerin' some was getting close to leaving.


Yes, the same thing happened to me at my first meeting at WAR111. Then after a while it all settled in. Great bunch of folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey 'BIGGUN' _(I ain't skeered of Keebs)_



It's not her thanks scares me it's the fact that she is friends with dobbs and OFH and Tomboyboots and all the other WOW's who could make life a living,well you know,let alone the fact that some of them is well armed all the time


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes, the same thing happened to me at my first meeting at WAR111. Then after a while it all settled in. Great bunch of folks.



It's a lot easier when you are going to be around for 3 days ,then you can take your time....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

guess Hankus went for that walk


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Jeff...



What it tisssssss.....Liquid Sweetness


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's not her thanks scares me it's the fact that she is friends with dobbs and OFH and Tomboyboots and all the other WOW's who could make life a living,well you know,let alone the fact that some of them is well armed all the time



 Dobbs got around me one time yesterday....I meandered off purty quick-like


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

2 more S&S threads just opened,when are people gonna learn


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What it tisssssss.....Liquid Sweetness



...Never been called that before.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dobbs got around me one time yesterday....I meandered off purty quick-like



She live by me,I net her dad as well,she would give ya the shirt off her back ( if it fit)... I met her at DOG II for the first time,she is first class ( I am saying this under duress,if I say anything negative she may cut me)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Fixin' to grill a deer tenderloin on some Pecan coals


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> guess Hankus went for that walk


Or mabe a booze cruze.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin' to grill a deer tenderloin on some Pecan coals


Man yes that's good. I use pecan on hog meat too. It sho does it proper.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Schwew that water was deep but I made it

note to self: jus cuz tiny said do it dont always mean do it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Or mabe a booze cruze.


That might be the better bet..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't forget your swimfins and your arm floaters....Don't wanna see ya drown



wisht ya had said that fer I tried it



hogtrap44 said:


> Or mabe a booze cruze.



not this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> ...Never been called that before.




 I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

"What's yer mother? A rabid werewolf that craps hot lava on people."


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wisht ya had said that fer I tried it
> 
> 
> 
> not this time



ya left too quick


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink to that!!!



you'd drink to anything

and I'll drink to that


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya left too quick



you told me to go

 I finally listen and it gets me in trouble


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin' to grill a deer tenderloin on some Pecan coals



Woofing down some boston butt right now. Oh gawd the fat is delicous.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin' to grill a deer tenderloin on some Pecan coals



schweet


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink to that!!!


Yep


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 25, 2010)

Time to go eat again. Then pass out fo a while.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you told me to go
> 
> I finally listen and it gets me in trouble



,ya finally listened to somebody at least


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Time to go eat again. Then pass out fo a while.



seed ya later TrapDaddy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ,ya finally listened to somebody at least



yep and the info was bad

see when I be listening to you again


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man yes that's good. I use pecan on hog meat too. It sho does it proper.



Sho does. I miss it. Ain't got the pecan wood hook up like I did down in swga. Gotta settle fer hickory up here.



Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink to that!!!



Hic.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm back!!! Miss me??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

mater booze  mater booze  mater booze 




no need to be alarmed jus a little mater booze shufflin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm back!!! Miss me??



shore did, but with you back the fellers will more than likely be floodin back in here ruinin my dance floor


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep and the info was bad
> 
> see when I be listening to you again



info was good execution of the info is what was bad


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so take a long walk off a short pier



with directons like this how did ya expect me to do it rite


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> with directons like this how did ya expect me to do it rite





Next time I will demo for ya,will that work


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Next time I will demo for ya,will that work



thanks Tiny I prishate it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks Tiny I prishate it



no problem cause when I get to the end I am doing a cannonball causing massive floods


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> no problem cause when I get to the end I am doing a cannonball causing massive floods


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright Folks, thats about enough DT for today. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks, thats about enough DT for today. Yall have a good one.



ya doug


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Alright Folks, thats about enough DT for today. Yall have a good one.



seed ya DougE


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



that wave ain't big enough


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> that wave ain't big enough



well ya is Tiny


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

this one may work


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> this one may work



 

so when ya dive it aint gonna end with the little ripples


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well ya is Tiny



 look at the pictures and video from the Blast,there ain't nothing tiny about me...I mean I gotta put a backup alarm on my backside or get fined by the state of GA


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so when ya dive it aint gonna end with the little ripples



not likely,I will tell ya I will be out of the water quick,I can't stand no sharks!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> look at the pictures and video from the Blast,there ain't nothing tiny about me...I mean I gotta put a backup alarm on my backside or get fined by the state of GA



so if ya was a nut you wouldn't be a peanut


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> not likely,I will tell ya I will be out of the water quick,I can't stand no sharks!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



ea I like fishing,but I will tell ya if I say it was 5pds it was 5pds....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



thanks for making me relive the nightmare


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ea I like fishing,but I will tell ya if I say it was 5pds it was 5pds....



good cuz I know some fisherman would stretch the truth


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

new one is now open...Drivelers Playground


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

closed for fumigation!


----------

